# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  The USA Is In A Civil War

## Jen

A few days ago, Jack Minzey,
 sent what was to be the final chapter in the long line of
 books and treatises which he had written.

 Jack went to be with the Lord, 
 last Sunday, 8 April 2018.  

 Professionally, Jack was head of the
 Department of Education at Eastern Michigan University as
 well as a prolific author of numerous books, most of which
 were on the topic of Education and the Government role
 therein.  His interest in Conservative Politics was
 exceeded  only  by his intellectual ability.

 This is the last of his works: * Civil War*

 How do civil wars happen?

 Two or more sides disagree on who runs
the country. And they can't settle the question through
elections because they don't even agree that elections are
 how you decide who's in charge.  That's the basic issue
 here. Who decides who runs the country? When you hate each
 other but accept the election results, you have a country.
When you stop accepting election results, you have a
 countdown to a civil war.

  The Mueller investigation is about
 removing President Trump from office and overturning the
 results of an election. We all know that. But it's not the
 first time they've done this. The first time a Republican
 president was elected this century, they said he didn't
 really win. The Supreme Court gave him the election. There's
a pattern here.

  What do sure odds of the Democrats
 rejecting the next Republican president really mean? It
 means they don't accept the results of any election that
 they don't win. It means they don't believe that transfers
of power in this country are determined by elections.

That's a civil war.

 There's no shooting. At least not
 unless you count the attempt to kill a bunch of Republicans
 at a charity baseball game practice. But the Democrats have
 rejected our system of government.

This isn't dissent. It's not
disagreement. You can hate the other party. You can think
they're the worst thing that ever happened to the country.
But then you work harder to win the next election. When you
consistently reject the results of elections that you don't
win, what you want is a dictatorship. Your very own dictatorship.

 The only legitimate exercise of power
 in this country, according to Democrats, is its own.
 Whenever Republicans exercise power, it's inherently
 illegitimate. The Democrats lost Congress. They lost the
 White House. So what did they do? They began trying to run
 the country through Federal judges and bureaucrats. Every
 time that a Federal judge issues an order saying that the
 President of the United States can't scratch his own back
 without his say so, that's the civil war.

 Our system of government is based on
 the constitution, but that's not the system that runs this
 country. The Democrat's system is that any part of
 government that it runs gets total and unlimited power over
 the country.

 If the Democrats are in the White
 House, then the president can do anything. And I mean
 anything. He can have his own amnesty for illegal aliens. He
 can fine you for not having health insurance. His power is
 unlimited. He's a dictator.

  But when Republicans get into the White
 House, suddenly the President can't do anything. He isn't
 even allowed to undo the illegal alien amnesty that his
 predecessor illegally invented. A Democrat in the White
 House has 'discretion' to completely decide every aspect of
 immigration policy. A Republican doesn't even have the
 'discretion' to reverse him. That's how the game is played
 That's how our country is run. Sad but true, although the
 left hasn't yet won that particular fight.

 When a Democrat is in the White House,
 states aren't even allowed to enforce immigration law. But
 when a Republican is in the White House, states can create
 their own immigration laws. Under Obama, a state wasn't
 allowed to go to the bathroom without asking permission. But
 under Trump, Jerry Brown can go around saying that
 California is an independent republic and sign treaties with
 other countries.

 The Constitution has something to say
 about that.

 Whether it's Federal or State,
 Executive, Legislative or Judiciary, the left moves power
 around to run the country. If it controls an institution,
 then that institution is suddenly the supreme power in the
 land. This is what I call a moving dictatorship.


 Donald Trump has caused the Shadow
 Government to come out of hiding: Professional government is
 a guild. Like medieval guilds. You can't serve in if you're
 not a member. If you haven't been indoctrinated into its
 arcane rituals. If you aren't in the club. And Trump isn't
 in the club. He brought in a bunch of people who aren't in
 the club with him.

 Now we're seeing what the pros do when
 amateurs try to walk in on them. They spy on them, they
 investigate them and they send them to jail. They use the
 tools of power to bring them down. That's not a free country.

  It's not a free country when FBI agents
 who support Hillary take out an 'insurance policy' against
 Trump winning the election. It's not a free country when
 Obama officials engage in massive unmasking of the
 opposition. It's not a free country when the media responds
 to the other guy winning by trying to ban the conservative
 media that supported him from social media. It's not a free
 country when all of the above collude together to overturn
 an election because the guy who wasn't supposed to win did.

 Have no doubt, we're in a civil war
between conservative volunteer government and a leftist
Democrat professional government.

----------

Abbey (05-15-2018),Big Dummy (05-15-2018),Daily Bread (05-15-2018),DeadEye (05-15-2018),Death-Ninja (05-15-2018),Frankenvoter (05-15-2018),Jim Scott (05-15-2018),Knightkore (05-15-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),Libhater (05-15-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018),Montana (05-15-2018),MrMike (05-15-2018),nonsqtr (05-15-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018),OldSchool (05-16-2018),Pork Chop (05-15-2018),potlatch (05-15-2018),QuaseMarco (05-16-2018),RMNIXON (05-15-2018),Rutabaga (06-01-2018),teeceetx (05-17-2018),Tennyson (05-15-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Man, what an excellent article. He went right on down the line, hitting every nail on the head. To bad he has passed on. I would love to hear any liberal, refute even one line of it.

Liberals, this is what you support. Be proud.

----------

Abbey (05-15-2018),Daily Bread (05-15-2018),Jen (05-15-2018),Knightkore (05-15-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018),potlatch (05-15-2018),teeceetx (05-17-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

No doubt.  It is just a Civil War without any shots fired.  Yet.

----------

Jen (05-15-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018),Quark (05-15-2018),teeceetx (05-17-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

and Undeclared like leftists do.  cowards.

----------

Jen (05-15-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018)

----------


## BobtheSlob

There's no civil war going on. The left IS Pushing, however, to put domestic terrorist hate groups in this nation into Gitmo and get rid of the traitors they represent once and for all.

----------


## BobtheSlob

> and Undeclared like leftists do.  cowards.


We HAVE declared war.  On the radicalized right wingers, on the corruption of the republican party, on neoliberal democrats, on the rich stealing our taxes, and on the stupidity of the New Age Cult of Born again evangelism..and have been quite vocal about it.

----------


## nonsqtr

> There's no civil war going on. The left IS Pushing, however, to put domestic terrorist hate groups in this nation into Gitmo and get rid of the traitors they represent once and for all.


Oh, you mean domestic HATE groups -

Like Antifa, like Black Lives Matter, like La Raza. 

Like that.

The left has 100% of the hate groups today.

There are no others. The rest of them are in the Middle East.

----------

Dave37 (05-16-2018),DeadEye (05-15-2018),Jim Scott (05-15-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018),OldSchool (05-16-2018),QuaseMarco (05-16-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> We HAVE declared war.  On the radicalized right wingers, on the corruption of the republican party, on neoliberal democrats, on the rich stealing our taxes, and on the stupidity of the New Age Cult of Born again evangelism..and have been quite vocal about it.


Fine. Bring It. Why don't you take off those idiotic masks you keep wearing and show your damn face. You clowns are a bunch of fucking cowards, and you're going down like that too. Leftists are a bunch of low-life fucking hypocrites.

Bring your stupid War. Stop talking about it and just bring it. Fucking liberal morons...  :Mad:

----------

Abbey (05-15-2018),Jen (05-15-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),MisterVeritis (05-15-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Death-Ninja

Its been this way for years, going back to 9/11 we(Americans)warned that stupid GWB creating a vast new LE bureaucracy called Department Of Homeland Security was going to be instantly turned upon those citizens of the United States democrats didn't like once democrats were in control of it, and they did just that! It was Obama and his handpicked black fascist Jey Johnson, who came out hard selling the impossible idiocy behind the dire threat Russia presented our election process unless Americans and their various state governments didn't immediately hand over their various federal election systems to the DHS(federal government)that the stupid GWB created. This was and is patently absurd, as the very nature of the independence of one states system from the others makes it literally impossible to affect them via a computer hack! *Yet just 18 months ago, and it continues to this day, Obama who is the most sinister creature to ever exist in American politics, was hard selling the idea that he had to have total control over ALL of the states federal election systems, which if centralized under the federal government would absolutely guarantee that all elections forever more could easily be hacked and then twisted to whatever ends Obama and the democrats wished them to be twisted too.* Obama & Johnson's screams for such a ursurption of states sovereign rights only began in earnest once they realized Hillary Clinton was in grave danger of actually losing to Trump! Do you understand? We came that close, today creepy & sinister democrats masquerading as republicans, men such as Graham, Mccain, Grassley, Ryan, and so on are actively lobbying for such a usurption of states rights by the federal government(democrats, the federal government is the democratic party), thats how close we came.... The only good democrat is a dead democrat, they are evil, and totally committed to crushing us under their bizarre ideas of fascist dictatorship, and make no mistake, they are not communists, they are fascists, exactly as a certain German political party once created by Adolph Hitler and so admired by democrats back then was....

----------

Jim Scott (05-15-2018),QuaseMarco (05-16-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> and Undeclared like leftists do.  cowards.


Leftists are a bunch of punks.

They don't know nothing from nothing.

And, at the end of the day, there's a lot more of us than there is of them.

If the leftist want to push their crap into my face, they're going to get three times as much pushed right back. That's just the way it is.

----------

Abbey (05-15-2018),Jim Scott (05-15-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Jim Scott

Outstanding, cogent analysis of the current state of 'politics' in America and why we are in the midst of a civil war.  

As the left loses power in elections they resort to pulling the levers of the bureaucracy, including the CIA, FBI and the IRS, among many others.  All in an attempt to undo the will of the American electorate.  The media is nothing more than the propaganda arm of the leftist establishment and the few non-leftist outlets (TV, internet and talk radio) are doing well but cannot overcome the reach and, unfortunately, the influence of the corrupt, corporate media.

To both liberals and conservatives alike, the election of Donald Trump was like the 'shot heard 'round the world' in 1775 at the Old North Bridge in Concord, Massachusetts.  Today, the battles in the modern American civil war still rage but Trump stands tall.  I believe the upcoming congressional elections will be a significant loss for the leftist Democratic party, once the self-anointed 'friend of the working man' but now the friend to illegal immigrants and whatever identity groups they can fool into thinking that political party's leaders actually cares about them beyond being used for votes. 

Black Americans are slowly wising up and, very incrementally, leaving the party of slavery and segregation as the Trump administration demonstrates that 'making America great again' is a promise being kept even as hardcore leftists call the slogan 'racist', which is ridiculous.  Blacks see that for the nonsense it is and are losing whatever faith they had that Democrats actually give a rat's patoot about their hopes and dreams as the Trump administration moves us toward a more prosperous America that benefits all who take part in it's growing career opportunities while the Democratic party leaders can do little more than keep screaming 'racist' at the president. That will not translate to more votes, especially from racial minorities who can see it's a palpable lie or the working white middle class that resents the left's sneering at their values and concerns but embracing illegal aliens, Muslims and sexual oddities. 

*Jim*

----------

Daily Bread (05-15-2018),DeadEye (05-15-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018),RMNIXON (05-15-2018),Tennyson (05-15-2018)

----------


## MisterVeritis

The first civil war was eighty years in the making. Around 1840 the die was cast. There would be a war to decide if we would be free or slave. 

This civil war has been brewing for around 50 years. I believe we are in the final one or two decades away from a shooting war. Will we free or will we continue toward a slave state?

----------

Tennyson (05-15-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> There's no civil war going on. The left IS Pushing, however, to put domestic terrorist hate groups in this nation into Gitmo and get rid of the traitors they represent once and for all.


Care to have a go at pointing out anything incorrect in the OP article? That's the party YOU support, defend it.

----------

Abbey (05-15-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018),Rickity Plumber (05-16-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

> We HAVE declared war.  On the radicalized right wingers, on the corruption of the republican party, on neoliberal democrats, on the rich stealing our taxes, and on the stupidity of the New Age Cult of Born again evangelism..and have been quite vocal about it.



 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Thanks I needed that!

----------


## Jen

> We HAVE declared war.  On the radicalized right wingers, on the corruption of the republican party, on neoliberal democrats, on the rich stealing our taxes, and on the stupidity of the New Age Cult of Born again evangelism..and have been quite vocal about it.


And that is the problem..................as outlined in the article.  Thank you for admitting it (albeit in crude and slanted form)

----------

NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Jen

> There's no civil war going on. The left IS Pushing, however, to put domestic terrorist hate groups in this nation into Gitmo and get rid of the traitors they represent once and for all.


 :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm: 
The only "domestic terrorists" we have come from the Left and the Right isn't suggesting Gitmo for them.  Maybe, though, it's a good idea.

----------

NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## potlatch

@Jen

This is a VERY good article. Would be good for emailing out to others.  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

> @Jen
> 
> This is a VERY good article. Would be good for emailing out to others.


I posted it (with permission) from another forum. The person who posted it on that forum said it came from an email.

----------

potlatch (05-15-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

Consider what it the most fundamental threat coming from Trump?

It is the Founding idea of a very limited Federal Government restricted by the Constitution. One that functions on behalf of the American people, not globalism and diversity politics. In short the kind of limited focused government embraced by true conservatives and libertarians, and rejected by the RINO's. If Jeb Bush or Marco Rubio had been elected we would not have this kind of Deep State reaction. 

The most glaring problem is the attempt embraced by Democrats and a great number of Republicans to change the electorate itself with open borders and European style immigration policies. That reverse is considered intolerable!

----------

Jim Scott (05-15-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I posted it (with permission) from another forum. The person who posted it on that forum said it came from an email.


I think I shall post it to facebook, is that permissible?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Great catch @Jen .

----------

Jen (05-15-2018)

----------


## Jen

> Outstanding, cogent analysis of the current state of 'politics' in America and why we are in the midst of a civil war.  
> 
> As the left loses power in elections they resort to pulling the levers of the bureaucracy, including the CIA, FBI and the IRS, among many others.  All in an attempt to undo the will of the American electorate.  The media is nothing more than the propaganda arm of the leftist establishment and the few non-leftist outlets (TV, internet and talk radio) are doing well but cannot overcome the reach and, unfortunately, the influence of the corrupt, corporate media.
> 
> To both liberals and conservatives alike, the election of Donald Trump was like the 'shot heard 'round the world' in 1775 at the Old North Bridge in Concord, Massachusetts.  Today, the battles in the modern American civil war still rage but Trump stands tall.  I believe the upcoming congressional elections will be a significant loss for the leftist Democratic party, once the self-anointed 'friend of the working man' but now the friend to illegal immigrants and whatever identity groups they can fool into thinking that political party's leaders actually cares about them beyond being used for votes. 
> 
> Black Americans are slowly wising up and, very incrementally, leaving the party of slavery and segregation as the Trump administration demonstrates that 'making America great again' is a promise being kept even as hardcore leftists call the slogan 'racist', which is ridiculous.  Blacks see that for the nonsense it is and are losing whatever faith they had that Democrats actually give a rat's patoot about their hopes and dreams as the Trump administration moves us toward a more prosperous America that benefits all who take part in it's growing career opportunities while the Democratic party leaders can do little more than keep screaming 'racist' at the president. That will not translate to more votes, especially from racial minorities who can see it's a palpable lie or the working white middle class that resents the left's sneering at their values and concerns but embracing illegal aliens, Muslims and sexual oddities. 
> 
> *Jim*


It is a (maybe not so) strange turn of events that we cannot allow Democrats to gain control of the presidency again or they will finish the job they started - to ensure that nobody but Democrats are ever able to be elected as president again. They will carry out their Socialist agenda once and for all if they gain power again.

So, Republicans, who do understand that our government based on democracy can go back and forth between Democrat and Republican presidents,  must make certain that Democrats can not have a president elected.  That flies in the face of everything our wish for freedom stands for...........yet.........in order to maintain that freedom, Republicans need to maintain power.  

I fear we have come to an impasse where whichever party has control..........the people of our nation lose what we cherish so dearly: freedom.

----------

Jim Scott (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Jen

> I think I shall post it to facebook, is that permissible?


As far as I know it is.  I think it's public domain at this point.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018)

----------


## Jen

> Consider what it the most fundamental threat coming from Trump?
> 
> It is the Founding idea of a very limited Federal Government restricted by the Constitution. One that functions on behalf of the American people, not globalism and diversity politics. In short the kind of limited focused government embraced by true conservatives and libertarians, and rejected by the RINO's. If Jeb Bush or Marco Rubio had been elected we would not have this kind of Deep State reaction. 
> 
> The most glaring problem is the attempt embraced by Democrats and a great number of Republicans to change the electorate itself with open borders and European style immigration policies. That reverse is considered intolerable!


Trump, I believe, is the only one of the 17 Republican candidates who would have received this response from the Deep State.

What does that tell us?  That all of the others are either owned or can be owned by the Deep State.

----------

Jim Scott (05-15-2018),nonsqtr (05-15-2018),RMNIXON (05-15-2018)

----------


## potlatch

> I posted it (with permission) from another forum. The person who posted it on that forum said it came from an email.


Lol, I will probably get it in email then because I get a lot of political email!  :Smile:

----------

Jen (05-15-2018)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> There's no civil war going on. The left IS Pushing, however, to put domestic terrorist hate groups in this nation into Gitmo and get rid of the traitors they represent once and for all.


I see you are a paid poster here too. Ten minutes a day here Bob?

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),Tennyson (05-15-2018)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Leftists are a bunch of punks.
> 
> They don't know nothing from nothing.
> 
> And, at the end of the day, there's a lot more of us than there is of them.
> 
> If the leftist want to push their crap into my face, they're going to get three times as much pushed right back. That's just the way it is.


One day, and all days before that day, we are not ready for war. And then something happens and we are ready.

----------

Jen (05-15-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> As far as I know it is.  I think it's public domain at this point.


Posted :Thumbsup20:

----------

Jen (05-15-2018)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> There's no civil war going on. The left IS Pushing, however, to put domestic terrorist hate groups in this nation into Gitmo and get rid of the traitors they represent once and for all.


Like the New Black Panthers?

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> One day, and all days before that day, we are not ready for war. And then something happens and we are ready.


I think the point is more, "they" are NOT ready.

Like everything else with leftists, their vision of social Utopia is a pipe dream. As is their vision of somehow Waging War on... what did he say... right-wing extremists or some such nonsense...  :Wink: 

The Democratic party leadership is brain-dead if they let these leftists gain currency. That's probably why they had to put Bernie down, unfortunately they're so damn corrupt they couldn't find a clean way to do it, so now we have just about the entire leadership ready to go to jail.

That's really what they're ready for, is orange jumpsuits

----------


## Dan40

> We HAVE declared war.  On the radicalized right wingers, on the corruption of the republican party, on neoliberal democrats, on the rich stealing our taxes, and on the stupidity of the New Age Cult of Born again evangelism..and have been quite vocal about it.


Should have declared war on LIBERAL STUPIDITY.  THAT is YOUR real enemy.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),nonsqtr (05-15-2018)

----------


## jet57

> A few days ago, Jack Minzey,
>  sent what was to be the final chapter in the long line of
>  books and treatises which he had written.
> 
>  Jack went to be with the Lord, 
>  last Sunday, 8 April 2018.  
> 
>  Professionally, Jack was head of the
>  Department of Education at Eastern Michigan University as
> ...


Nonsense


Drivel


Political hackery


May he rest in peace

----------


## Pork Chop

@Jen

You seem to be having the same problem as me with font size and layout. When I copy and paste I get exactly what you’ve got, Half a page width and all sorts of sizes. If it’s a longish post it often takes me another five minutes to bring up every line to page width. From ‘how do wars happen’ onwards is a good size, what size and font was that? For this post I’ve used Helvetica-Light, size 14, how has that come out?  

Yes, excellent article and I think what he’s touching on here is who really runs the US, the state leaders, or the president, or the thousands of heads of departments? What he’s referring to is the ‘take over of the institutions’ and ‘the quiet revolution’ behind cultural Marxism. One of the first things the old UK conservatives used to do after a period of Labour (Democrat) governments is start to dismantle the political commitees and departments (quango’s) they’d set up and stop the funding to the NGOs they’d brought in. 

Perhaps Trump ought to taking his own gloves off and start referring to people like Mueller and Clinton by their real title of radicals and to the Democrat Party as liberal fascists, instead of diplomatically pretending they’re some sort of democratic alternative.    

Trump hasn’t been a good comrade and the Mueller inquiry reminds me of the public show trials the communists used to have, a kind of purge that threw the same terminology around of Nazi and warmonger – an enemy of the people. Obama would never have allowed a muck raking inquiry like this to happen to him. Despite the belief among many that simply electing Trump and removing the various policies Obama implemented is enough, Minzey nails it when he implies it’s not just the policies Obama implemented, it’s the people behind them who are continuing it. It’s these people Trump needs to remove in the same way as the former de-Nazification program.

----------

NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Jen

> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Drivel
> 
> 
> Political hackery
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I disagree.  It's spot on.

----------

MisterVeritis (05-16-2018),Tennyson (05-15-2018)

----------


## Jen

> @Jen
> 
> You seem to be having the same problem as me with font size and layout. When I copy and paste I get exactly what youve got, Half a page width and all sorts of sizes. If its a longish post it often takes me another five minutes to bring up every line to page width. From how do wars happen onwards is a good size, what size and font was that? For this post Ive used Helvetica-Light, size 14, how has that come out?  
> 
> Yes, excellent article and I think what hes touching on here is who really runs the US, the state leaders, or the president, or the thousands of heads of departments? What hes referring to is the take over of the institutions and the quiet revolution behind cultural Marxism. One of the first things the old UK conservatives used to do after a period of Labour (Democrat) governments is start to dismantle the political commitees and departments (quangos) theyd set up and stop the funding to the NGOs theyd brought in. 
> 
> Perhaps Trump ought to taking his own gloves off and start referring to people like Mueller and Clinton by their real title of radicals and to the Democrat Party as liberal fascists, instead of diplomatically pretending theyre some sort of democratic alternative.    
> 
> Trump hasnt been a good comrade and the Mueller inquiry reminds me of the public show trials the communists used to have, a kind of purge that threw the same terminology around of Nazi and warmonger  an enemy of the people. Obama would never have allowed a muck raking inquiry like this to happen to him. Despite the belief among many that simply electing Trump and removing the various policies Obama implemented is enough, Minzey nails it when he implies its not just the policies Obama implemented, its the people behind them who are continuing it. Its these people Trump needs to remove in the same way as the former de-Nazification program.


I frequently have to adjust the font, size, and spaces of an article when I post them.  On this one I made the material about the author smaller to set it off from the article.  I don't mind working with it a little so that it looks like I want it to look.

Trump can't come right out and call people what they are.   Right now the public is becoming aware that media are not giving us the truth about a lot of things, but MSM is still owned by the Left and it has a lot of influence over people, some of whom aren't very bright.   Trump's tweets are received with raised eyebrow by some, so if he goes much beyond that, he will get a lot of backlash.

I believe, I hope - that the Left will dig itself deep into its own cesspool and by the time it realizes what has been done, it will be too late.

----------

OldSchool (05-16-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Drivel
> 
> 
> Political hackery
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace


lol  :Wink: 

You're supposed to do the PC part "first", didn't they teach you that in Alinsky class?

You're supposed to get people nodding their heads first, and then hit them with your real opinion, that way they're still nodding when they hear it.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## nonsqtr

> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Drivel
> 
> 
> Political hackery
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace


lol  :Wink: 

You're supposed to do the PC part "first", didn't they teach you that in Alinsky class?

You're supposed to get people nodding their heads first, and then hit them with your real opinion, that way they're still nodding when they hear it.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## jet57

> I disagree.  It's spot on.


It says that Democrats are responsible for this - war, and the Mueller is running a political hit job.  It's BS just on its surface alone.  There's no doubt that this country is in a glorious revolution / civil war right now, however the far right-wing has done more to tear this country apart than any other force.  Trump is up to eyeballs in no good, and Mueller is following the money, which keeps leading to Russians.

----------


## nonsqtr

> It says that Democrats are responsible for this - war, and the Mueller is running a political hit job.  It's BS just on its surface alone.  There's no doubt that this country is in a glorious revolution / civil war right now, however the far right-wing has done more to tear this country apart than any other force.  Trump is up to eyeballs in no good, and Mueller is following the money, which keeps leading to Russians.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Someone else want to take this one? I tire of these fools...  :Wink:

----------

Abbey (05-15-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),OldSchool (05-16-2018)

----------


## Quark

> No doubt.  It is just a Civil War without any shots fired.  Yet.


It's a Cold War Civil War at present. Who knows when it will turn hot. Heck, the first civil war was a cold war for a very long time before the war went hot.

----------

jet57 (05-15-2018)

----------


## jet57

> lol 
> 
> You're supposed to do the PC part "first", didn't they teach you that in Alinsky class?
> 
> You're supposed to get people nodding their heads first, and then hit them with your real opinion, that way they're still nodding when they hear it.


The first thing to do is get their attention.

----------


## MrMike

Awesome post!!

----------

Jen (05-15-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Drivel
> 
> 
> Political hackery
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace


Do you have an actual argument?

----------


## Tennyson

> @Jen
> 
> You seem to be having the same problem as me with font size and layout. When I copy and paste I get exactly what you’ve got, Half a page width and all sorts of sizes. If it’s a longish post it often takes me another five minutes to bring up every line to page width. From ‘how do wars happen’ onwards is a good size, what size and font was that? For this post I’ve used Helvetica-Light, size 14, how has that come out?  
> 
> Yes, excellent article and I think what he’s touching on here is who really runs the US, the state leaders, or the president, or the thousands of heads of departments? What he’s referring to is the ‘take over of the institutions’ and ‘the quiet revolution’ behind cultural Marxism. One of the first things the old UK conservatives used to do after a period of Labour (Democrat) governments is start to dismantle the political commitees and departments (quango’s) they’d set up and stop the funding to the NGOs they’d brought in. 
> 
> Perhaps Trump ought to taking his own gloves off and start referring to people like Mueller and Clinton by their real title of radicals and to the Democrat Party as liberal fascists, instead of diplomatically pretending they’re some sort of democratic alternative.    
> 
> Trump hasn’t been a good comrade and the Mueller inquiry reminds me of the public show trials the communists used to have, a kind of purge that threw the same terminology around of Nazi and warmonger – an enemy of the people. Obama would never have allowed a muck raking inquiry like this to happen to him. Despite the belief among many that simply electing Trump and removing the various policies Obama implemented is enough, Minzey nails it when he implies it’s not just the policies Obama implemented, it’s the people behind them who are continuing it. It’s these people Trump needs to remove in the same way as the former de-Nazification program.


Checking "standard editor" in settings usually fixes these problems.

----------

Jen (05-15-2018),Pork Chop (05-15-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

> The first civil war was eighty years in the making. Around 1840 the die was cast. There would be a war to decide if we would be free or slave. 
> 
> This civil war has been brewing for around 50 years. I believe we are in the final one or two decades away from a shooting war. Will we free or will we continue toward a slave state?


Calhoun.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Do you have an actual argument?


Kinda hard to argue against obvious truths.

----------

Tennyson (05-15-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Checking "standard editor" in settings usual fixes these problems.


I had enhanced interface, but have just swopped that to standard editor. Let’s see how that works.  :Smile:

----------

Jen (05-15-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

It all comes back to that liberal belief v conservative reality. The left have high taxes to provide the freebies and a big government needed to distribute it all. Trump gives a tax cut to those who the money belongs to and in liberal thought, he’s just taken money from those it didn’t belong to, to stop those on welfare having it who it should belong to. Republicans are taking all *our* (welfare) money, Illegal aliens become dreamers, Trump voters are Nazis,  Obama is a Messiah … And you wonder why psychiatrists are beginning to look on liberalism as a mental illness?  :Smile: 







Ever stopped to think about why people are flooding out of places like California and its beginning to look like the third-world? Is that the fault of the Russians, Trump, or the  Republicans as well? Honestly libs, if beliefs were banned there'd be absolute silence.

----------

Frankenvoter (05-16-2018),Jim Scott (05-16-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),MisterVeritis (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> It says that Democrats are responsible for this - war, and the Mueller is running a political hit job.  It's BS just on its surface alone.  There's no doubt that this country is in a glorious revolution / civil war right now, however the far right-wing has done more to tear this country apart than any other force.  Trump is up to eyeballs in no good, and Mueller is following the money, which keeps leading to Russians.


Trump is up to his eyeballs in no good??????????????

NAME ONE, JUST ANY PROSECUTION EVIDENCE PROVED AGAINST TRUMP.

YOU CANNOT BECAUSE NONE HAS BEEN FOUND AFTER 18 MONTHS OF USING ILLEGAL MEANS TO DO WIRETAPS AND RAID OFFICES.

KNOWING YOU LIBERALS NEITHER UNDERSTAND NOR LOVE THE USA, BUT ACCUSATIONS ARE NOT EVIDENCE.  YOU HAVE ACCUSED UNTIL YOU'RE PURPLE AND HAVE NOT SHOWN EVEN THE TINIEST PIECE OF EVIDENCE AGAINST TRUMP.

*BUT PROVE ME WRONG,* SHOW _ONE_ PIECE OF EVIDENCE AGAINST TRUMP.

You will not, because you cannot, you lie and lie and lie.

*YOU WILL NOT RESPOND TO THIS POST** AS YOU HAVE NO COURAGE.*

----------

Frankenvoter (05-16-2018),Jim Scott (05-16-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Jen

> It says that Democrats are responsible for this - war, and the Mueller is running a political hit job.  It's BS just on its surface alone.  There's no doubt that this country is in a glorious revolution / civil war right now, however the far right-wing has done more to tear this country apart than any other force.  Trump is up to eyeballs in no good, and Mueller is following the money, which keeps leading to Russians.


You're wrong again. You must be getting used to it. :Geez:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-15-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018),Rickity Plumber (05-16-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

After nearly ten years of Obama producing the biggest racial divide in US history, soaring poverty, massive unemployment, Democrat led collapsing cities  It wasnt Trumps fault, hes just the clean-up janitor. What has the current mess to do with Republicans, the Russians or Stormy Daniels?  

Obama, Clinton, or Bernie, v Trump, which society would you like to see America become libs? Its either one or the other, minus the fantasies of equality, or its everbody elses fault.


ANTIFA.png Trump.png

Im talking to myself here, arent I.   :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Trump is up to his eyeballs in no good??????????????
> 
> NAME ONE, JUST ANY PROSECUTION EVIDENCE PROVED AGAINST TRUMP.
> 
> YOU CANNOT BECAUSE NONE HAS BEEN FOUND AFTER 18 MONTHS OF USING ILLEGAL MEANS TO DO WIRETAPS AND RAID OFFICES.
> 
> KNOWING YOU LIBERALS NEITHER UNDERSTAND NOR LOVE THE USA, BUT ACCUSATIONS ARE NOT EVIDENCE.  YOU HAVE ACCUSED UNTIL YOU'RE PURPLE AND HAVE NOT SHOWN EVEN THE TINIEST PIECE OF EVIDENCE AGAINST TRUMP.
> 
> *BUT PROVE ME WRONG,* SHOW _ONE_ PIECE OF EVIDENCE AGAINST TRUMP.
> ...


 @jet57 just wanted to be sure you have a chance to respond *popcorn emoji*

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> A few days ago, Jack Minzey,
>  sent what was to be the final chapter in the long line of
>  books and treatises which he had written.
> 
>  Jack went to be with the Lord, 
>  last Sunday, 8 April 2018.  
> 
>  Professionally, Jack was head of the
>  Department of Education at Eastern Michigan University as
> ...


Just posted on a prog forum (DP) they are losing their shit, even at this hour! lol

----------

Jen (05-16-2018),Jim Scott (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018),Pork Chop (05-16-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Just posted on a prog forum (DP) they are losing their shit, even at this hour! lol


Oh, yes also changed my avatar to a bonnie blue flag
 Pure meltdown!

----------

Jen (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> After nearly ten years of Obama producing the biggest racial divide in US history, soaring poverty, massive unemployment, Democrat led collapsing cities … It wasn’t Trumps fault, he’s just the clean-up janitor. What has the current mess to do with Republicans, the Russians or Stormy Daniels?  
> 
> Obama, Clinton, or Bernie, v Trump, which society would you like to see America become libs? It’s either one or the other, minus the fantasies of equality, or it’s everbody else’s fault.
> 
> 
> ANTIFA.png Trump.png
> 
> *I’m talking to myself here, aren’t I.*


Hell no!

----------

NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> It says that Democrats are responsible for this - war, and the Mueller is running a political hit job.  It's BS just on its surface alone.  There's no doubt that this country is in a glorious revolution / civil war right now, however the far right-wing has done more to tear this country apart than any other force.  Trump is up to eyeballs in no good, and Mueller is following the money, which keeps leading to Russians.


You must believe what CBS tells you. 

How quaint.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-16-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> You must believe what CBS tells you. 
> 
> How quaint.


Show me a liberal who doesn't. "They all do". 

If we can find someone who doesn't, that person will probably be worth debating. lol  :Wink:

----------

Frankenvoter (05-16-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

I’m genuinely interested in back to front liberal logic and I’ve lost count of the times I’ve asked liberals, aside from the Kumbaya fantasies, tell me what your ideal type of society would look like. No luck so far, except blaming everyone else for a utopia that never happened either when Obama was in power. You’ve just had nearly a decade of Obama libs, what went wrong?

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I frequently have to adjust the font, size, and spaces of an article when I post them.  On this one I made the material about the author smaller to set it off from the article.  I don't mind working with it a little so that it looks like I want it to look.


Try pasting as plain text.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> It says that Democrats are responsible for this - war, and the Mueller is running a political hit job.


The above are both true statements. The Obama regime attempted a coup.




> It's BS just on its surface alone.  There's no doubt that this country is in a glorious revolution / civil war right now, however the far right-wing has done more to tear this country apart than any other force.


Who do you believe is far right wing and how did your imaginary far right wing tear the country apart?




> Trump is up to eyeballs in no good, and Mueller is following the money, which keeps leading to Russians.


You err. You also lack good judgment.

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> It's a Cold War Civil War at present. Who knows when it will turn hot. Heck, the first civil war was a cold war for a very long time before the war went hot.


Yep. The stage was set over nearly 80 years. In hindsight, the early 1840s was the tipping point era.

----------

Tennyson (05-16-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> No doubt.  It is just a Civil War without any shots fired.


it was a soft takeover. no guns .. no uniforms .. no military. it culminated with Obama and the deep state of operatives. As long as the people are fat and drugged and happy (and Trump is in office) there will be no civil war.

----------

Knightkore (05-16-2018)

----------


## Dave37

People have lives that don't revolve around politics but they should do more. Supporting Trump is a start, especially since the Republican party is so tepid in it's support.

----------

Jim Scott (05-16-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018)

----------


## memesofine

> Oh, you mean domestic HATE groups -
> 
>  Like Antifa, like Black Lives Matter, like La Raza. 
> 
>  Like that.
> 
>  The left has 100% of the hate groups today.
> 
>  There are no others. The rest of them are in the Middle East.


You are wasting your breath. They are a true blue brainwashed cult member/tool/sheep of that now Commie party calling themselves the: Democrats.

----------


## memesofine

I believe the MAJORITY of the Citizens agree we are in a war to save us and our country from these evil people in that Democommie party. first they had their fill of that thug Obama and knew a Hillary vote would be worse and that's the reason for the vote for President Trump. But they are still coming at us at full speed and we need to be awake and READY at all times. At one time all we needed to do was to vote the bastards out of office. But as we have seen now with that Hillary especially and calling herself the LEADER of some RESISITENCE AND NOT ACCEPTING THE CHOICE and will of the people, voting just isn't going to be enough. Stay awake, stay vigilant, and be at the ready. keep your powder dry it might be the last choice.

----------


## memesofine

> People have lives that don't revolve around politics but they should do more. Supporting Trump is a start, especially since the Republican party is so tepid in it's support.


the thing they should take notice of is: President Trump hasn't LOST any of his support, if anything he has gained more. Even after the onslaught of negative lies and smears from these leftist medias talking bobble heads, late night so called, comedians, holleyweirdos, etc. 
I think the normal sane citizens who don't stand out in the streets making up some protest or something to be offended over is THERE and willing to be behind the President. They (these who want a civil war should be taking note of that).

----------

Jim Scott (05-16-2018)

----------


## memesofine

I found this comment off another site to say a lot. It's with some article about how the Democommies can't get some respect from those who voted for President Trump. You can take a gander at it if you wish. myself I won't give that rag a click to support it. But it's really quite amusing, and the comments are even more so and shows the thinking I believe of the majority of the citizens right now. 

  snip:

  A shot at Trump is a shot at me.

   You said it, FRiend! Anyone who voted for Trump has a target on their back. 

 If they hate Trump, they hate each & every one of us who voted for him, and we should not regard the Deep States war against PDJT as a distant event among Washington elites. 

*We all should be taking it personally.*

  One example: the masks are finally off of those who sneer *Nobody wants to take away your guns!!* More and more gungrabbers are stating baldly that what they seek is an end to private gun ownership in America.


  Google Americas love affair with guns and see the vitriolic hate-filled sites, with calls to turn gun owners kids into government snitches.

  Ultmately, President Trumps fate is our fate. Think on it.

  from the article (from the leftwing propaganda rag, the Washington Compost no less) posted on the site: 
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3655469/posts

  the article is below

*Democrats Just Cant Win The Respect of Donald Trump voters*
*Washington Post ^* | May 15 at 1:40 PM | Paul Waldman

----------

Jim Scott (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Ill-informed

I believe that the internet is largely responsible for keeping Americans free. Without it there would be no other source of information other than the likes of CNN which would provide enough cover for the leftist to ruin our country and rob us of our freedoms. If we are to win this "civil war" we must spread truth, expose the lies and corruption and finally refuse to accept the crimes and deception of the left. So far it seems we are making progress in exposing the crimes, but falling far short on the punishment side. Case in point Hillary. We all know that she could easily be found guilty of felonies in a court of law, yet we accept the fact that she is above the law. This is how we must fight the "civil war" punish the other side with the legal system relentlessly.

----------

memesofine (05-16-2018)

----------


## Sheldonna

> A few days ago, Jack Minzey,
>  sent what was to be the final chapter in the long line of
>  books and treatises which he had written.
> 
>  Jack went to be with the Lord, 
>  last Sunday, 8 April 2018.  
> 
>  Professionally, Jack was head of the
>  Department of Education at Eastern Michigan University as
> ...


Is there a link for this writing?  

This guy was great.  Such a tragic loss that he died.

Here is a video of him talking about his background....

Minzey Vet Page

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> We HAVE declared war.  On the radicalized right wingers, on the corruption of the republican party, on neoliberal democrats, on the rich stealing our taxes, and on the stupidity of the New Age Cult of Born again evangelism..and have been quite vocal about it.


"The rich stealing our taxes".....gezuz Slob, i mean Bob, that IS priceless. 

I may copy that for some kind of sig line. Friggin brilliant Boob, i mean Bob.

----------

memesofine (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-16-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Drivel
> 
> 
> Political hackery
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace


More brilliant lefty arguments. 

As usual jet, you got nothing. Never had, never will have any active brain cells.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-16-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018)

----------


## Jen

> Try pasting as plain text.


I just changed my preferences. We'll see how that goes.

----------


## Jen

> Is there a link for this writing?  
> 
> This guy was great.  Such a tragic loss that he died.
> 
> Here is a video of him talking about his background....
> 
> Minzey Vet Page


I looked for it and asked Jack Dallas who posted it on Political Jack.  He said that it came to him in an email.  I"m not sure why I can't find a link, but I"m still looking.

----------


## Dan40

*SEE: Post #49.
*
AS guaranteed,,,

Jet57 has not responded to post #49.

Has not because the liberal liar cannot.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-16-2018),nonsqtr (05-16-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> We HAVE declared war.  On the radicalized right wingers, on the corruption of the republican party, on neoliberal democrats, on the rich stealing our taxes, and on the stupidity of the New Age Cult of Born again evangelism..and have been quite vocal about it.


"radicalized right wingers" aka PATRIOTS, unlike out in the open communists like the Democrat party has become.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-16-2018),memesofine (05-16-2018),Rickity Plumber (05-16-2018)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I looked for it and asked Jack Dallas who posted it on Political Jack.  He said that it came to him in an email.  I"m not sure why I can't find a link, but I"m still looking.


Weird.... cuz I'd like to find more of this guy's writings.  Oh well...

Thanks.

----------


## OldSchool

> Someone else want to take this one? I tire of these fools...


Again; I wish I had more time for this.

 :Wink20:

----------

nonsqtr (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018),Rickity Plumber (05-16-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> Nonsense
> 
> 
> Drivel
> 
> 
> Political hackery
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace


You could at least try to present an intelligent argument based on facts that support your position. 

 :Thinking:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-16-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> *SEE: Post #49.
> *
> AS guaranteed,,,
> 
> Jet57 has not responded to post #49.
> 
> Has not because the liberal liar cannot.


*Still NOTHING from the lying left, no matter what board name they use.*

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> *Still NOTHING from the lying left, no matter what board name they use.*


I posted this on a mainly liberal forum, meltdown! No real rebuttal but insults, go figure!

----------

OldSchool (05-16-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> Two or more sides disagree on who runs the country. And they can't settle the question through elections because they don't even agree that elections are how you decide who's in charge. That's the basic issue here. Who decides who runs the country? When you hate each other but accept the election results, you have a country. When you stop accepting election results, you have a countdown to a civil war.


That pretty much outlines the substance of Jack Minzey's writing and he backs it up with facts.

I've actually never looked at it that way until now. Civil war is just too ugly for me to consider and there's too much division of our people at this time..... Cold war, on the other hand.... It's pretty real.

----------


## BobtheSlob

> Trump is up to his eyeballs in no good??????????????
> 
> NAME ONE, JUST ANY PROSECUTION EVIDENCE PROVED AGAINST TRUMP.
> 
> YOU CANNOT BECAUSE NONE HAS BEEN FOUND AFTER 18 MONTHS OF USING ILLEGAL MEANS TO DO WIRETAPS AND RAID OFFICES.
> 
> KNOWING YOU LIBERALS NEITHER UNDERSTAND NOR LOVE THE USA, BUT ACCUSATIONS ARE NOT EVIDENCE.  YOU HAVE ACCUSED UNTIL YOU'RE PURPLE AND HAVE NOT SHOWN EVEN THE TINIEST PIECE OF EVIDENCE AGAINST TRUMP.
> 
> *BUT PROVE ME WRONG,* SHOW _ONE_ PIECE OF EVIDENCE AGAINST TRUMP.
> ...


There was nothing illegal about this investigation into Russia's interference into our elections. Why it is you are making this out to be charges against Trump is just another strawman built by you right wingers from either not KNOWING what's going on or trying to stop an investigation you KNOW will find Trump involved.

The investigation has had dozens of indictments, so there are issues here with the Trump campaign and organization.  The Russians indicted reveal their interference through FB.  And when Trump appears before Mueller or the Grand Jury, and only an innocent man would agree to that, we will find IF there are charges to be brought to bear against Trump.

Liberals LOVE this nation and its constitution.  That's why we want Trump impeached. He's using this nation to make himself rich and jeopardizing our national security to do it.  See the latest ZTE scandal.  

There ARE several credible indications Trump is trying to obstruct justice.  One is his own admission to the reporter on TV that he fired Comey to stop the Russia investigation. The other are the threats to Sessions he tweets about not firing Rosenstein.  Trump has plenty of examples of his possibly obstructing Justice.  ONLY an innocent man would testify without a lawyer to the FBI.  Think Trump is innocent?

----------


## BobtheSlob

> *SEE: Post #49.
> *
> AS guaranteed,,,
> 
> Jet57 has not responded to post #49.
> 
> Has not because the liberal liar cannot.


I'm your Huckleberry... :Wink:

----------


## OldSchool

> I posted this on a mainly liberal forum, meltdown! No real rebuttal but insults, go figure!


When enough of them come around to see errors in the ways of the left...

That's when we can have peace in this Country that was founded upon the principles of our Constitution.

Keep trying.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## nonsqtr

> There was nothing illegal about this investigation into Russia's interference into our elections. Why it is you are making this out to be charges against Trump is just another strawman built by you right wingers from either not KNOWING what's going on or trying to stop an investigation you KNOW will find Trump involved.
> 
> The investigation has had dozens of indictments, so there are issues here with the Trump campaign and organization.  The Russians indicted reveal their interference through FB.  And when Trump appears before Mueller or the Grand Jury, and only an innocent man would agree to that, we will find IF there are charges to be brought to bear against Trump.
> 
> Liberals LOVE this nation and its constitution.  That's why we want Trump impeached. He's using this nation to make himself rich and jeopardizing our national security to do it.  See the latest ZTE scandal.  
> 
> There ARE several credible indications Trump is trying to obstruct justice.  One is his own admission to the reporter on TV that he fired Comey to stop the Russia investigation. The other are the threats to Sessions he tweets about not firing Rosenstein.  Trump has plenty of examples of his possibly obstructing Justice.  ONLY an innocent man would testify without a lawyer to the FBI.  Think Trump is innocent?


More bullshit.

Yawn.

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Jim Scott

> Consider what it the most fundamental threat coming from Trump?
> 
> It is the Founding idea of a very limited Federal Government restricted by the Constitution. One that functions on behalf of the American people, not globalism and diversity politics. In short the kind of limited focused government embraced by true conservatives and libertarians, and rejected by the RINO's. If Jeb Bush or Marco Rubio had been elected we would not have this kind of Deep State reaction. 
> 
> The most glaring problem is the attempt embraced by Democrats and a great number of Republicans to change the electorate itself with open borders and European style immigration policies. That reverse is considered intolerable!


I look at this way:The leftist establishment and their media propagandists convinced voters to elect Barack Hussein Obama as president..._twice_.  He did nothing to help America but was eager to aid our sworn enemies (e.g. Iran), fomented racial division, sent the national debt into the stratosphere and weakened our military while trying hard to reduce America to a second-rate power on the world stage.  Americans suffered under Obama but were conditioned by the media to always claim _Obama_ was great (or be instantly labeled a 'racist') but that the _nation_ was 'on the wrong track', as if the two were mutually exclusive.

In the 2016 election, we had the opportunity to express our frustration with the status quo, represented by the likes of Jeb Bush and the other Republican candidates vying for the GOP presidential nomination.  Hillary Clinton, who essentially promised to continue Obama's ruinous policies, was a non-starter for many independents and even some moderate Democrats.  Flash forward to Trump's nomination, tumultuous campaign and his improbable victory in the presidential election, as leftists were left in utter shock that they couldn't do for Hillary what they had accomplished for Obama.   Lincoln's_ 'you can fool most of the people some of the time'_ aphorism comes to mind.  Obama did so much damage to the white middle class (that leftists obviously loath) that they turned away from the party.  Hillary's Clinton's unappealing personality, her obvious arrogance along with her promising to keep Obama's policies made her a non-starter for many voters.  Her much-vaunted 'popular vote' totals (that exceeded Trump's) came from a few 'dark blue' states and were cancelled by the millions of votes Trump received in states where Democrats usually won, giving Trump a solid EC victory that the Democrats whined about but never seriously challenged.

 It is undeniable that the political left considered the presidency their personal property and believe Trump is an illegitimate usurper of what they think is 'rightfully' theirs.  Hence, the non-stop attacks (dutifully parroted by the complicit media) and the (now unraveling) deep state schemes to frame Trump, render his presidency as illegitimate and falsely label Trump a criminal.  Years of 'creeping socialism' promoted by the political left made them over-confident.  After all, when you have the media, Hollywood and academia in your pocket, how could you_ not_ manage to destroy Trump with endless, concentrated opposition,non-stop character assassination and sheer fabrications all for the purpose of making the president seem toxic?  

Well, they still managed to fail.  Sure, Trump has given his political enemies some ammunition at times but 17 months into his presidency, he stands tall with his job approval numbers rising (albeit at a glacial pace).  Trump racks up successes that the media studiously ignore while his political enemies can find something to criticize even when he is instrumental in getting the 3 hostages freed by North Korea (Chuck Schumer complained that Trump said a few nice things about Kim Jong Un).  

Many have noted that Donald Trump, even with his flaws, is the man we need now as president.  A man who cannot be bought and, nearing 70, pursued the job of president out of a love of country and has received more vicious criticism in the last few years than any man should have to deal with.  But he does.  Lashing back at some of his critics and using his _Twitter_ account as an end-run around a biased and dishonest media.  

The left may still control the Washington 'swamp' but clearly does not 'own' the presidency.  Their constant wailing and moaning about the president comes to nothing and Americans are tired of it.  This is why I expect some unprecedented results in the 2018 congressional elections as the America people, once again, demonstrate their displeasure with the Democratic party and it's hatred of the president and, by association, his many supporters.

*     Jim*

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## BobtheSlob

> More bullshit.
> 
> Yawn.


No. Facts.  You must follow FOX stories. They will NEVER tell you what is going on with Trump.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-polit...nts-grand-jury

Papadopoulos spilled the beans to an Australian Ambassador that Russia was helping Trump.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/30/u...adopoulos.html

Emoluments Clause is what Trump violated when he cut a business deal with China and then jeopardized our national security.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics...-wreck/513446/

----------


## BobtheSlob

> I look at this way:The leftist establishment and their media propagandists convinced voters to elect Barack Hussein Obama as president..._twice_.  He did nothing to help America but was eager to aid our sworn enemies (e.g. Iran), fomented racial division, sent the national debt into the stratosphere and weakened our military while trying hard to reduce America to a second-rate power on the world stage.  Americans suffered under Obama but were conditioned by the media to always claim _Obama_ was great (or be instantly labeled a 'racist') but that the _nation_ was 'on the wrong track', as if the two were mutually exclusive.
> 
> In the 2016 election, we had the opportunity to express our frustration with the status quo, represented by the likes of Jeb Bush and the other Republican candidates vying for the GOP presidential nomination.  Hillary Clinton, who essentially promised to continue Obama's ruinous policies, was a non-starter for many independents and even some moderate Democrats.  Flash forward to Trump's nomination, tumultuous campaign and his improbable victory in the presidential election, as leftists were left in utter shock that they couldn't do for Hillary what they had accomplished for Obama.   Lincoln's_ 'you can fool most of the people some of the time'_ aphorism comes to mind.  Obama did so much damage to the white middle class (that leftists obviously loath) that they turned away from the party.  Hillary's Clinton's unappealing personality, her obvious arrogance along with her promising to keep Obama's policies made her a non-starter for many voters.  Her much-vaunted 'popular vote' totals (that exceeded Trump's) came from a few 'dark blue' states and were cancelled by the millions of votes Trump received in states where Democrats usually won, giving Trump a solid EC victory that the Democrats whined about but never seriously challenged.
> 
>  It is undeniable that the political left considered the presidency their personal property and believe Trump is an illegitimate usurper of what they think is 'rightfully' theirs.  Hence, the non-stop attacks (dutifully parroted by the complicit media) and the (now unraveling) deep state schemes to frame Trump, render his presidency as illegitimate and falsely label Trump a criminal.  Years of 'creeping socialism' promoted by the political left made them over-confident.  After all, when you have the media, Hollywood and academia in your pocket, how could you_ not_ manage to destroy Trump with endless, concentrated opposition,non-stop character assassination and sheer fabrications all for the purpose of making the president seem toxic?  
> 
> Well, they still managed to fail.  Sure, Trump has given his political enemies some ammunition at times but 17 months into his presidency, he stands tall with his job approval numbers rising (albeit at a glacial pace).  Trump racks up successes that the media studiously ignore while his political enemies can find something to criticize even when he is instrumental in getting the 3 hostages freed by North Korea (Chuck Schumer complained that Trump said a few nice things about Kim Jong Un).  
> 
> Many have noted that Donald Trump, even with his flaws, is the man we need now as president.  A man who cannot be bought and, nearing 70, pursued the job of president out of a love of country and has received more vicious criticism in the last few years than any man should have to deal with.  But he does.  Lashing back at some of his critics and using his _Twitter_ account as an end-run around a biased and dishonest media.  
> ...


How do you figure Trump is NOT creating a swamp with the money he makes on his hotel in Washington DC and Mar a Lago.  

What actions has Trump taken to improve Ameircan lives when 66% of Americans make $40,000 or less.

Where is the help with health care the republicans have promised?

----------


## OldSchool

> There was nothing illegal about this investigation into Russia's interference into our elections. Why it is you are making this out to be charges against Trump is just another strawman built by you right wingers from either not KNOWING what's going on or trying to stop an investigation you KNOW will find Trump involved.
> 
> The investigation has had dozens of indictments, so there are issues here with the Trump campaign and organization.  The Russians indicted reveal their interference through FB.  And when Trump appears before Mueller or the Grand Jury, and only an innocent man would agree to that, we will find IF there are charges to be brought to bear against Trump.
> 
> Liberals LOVE this nation and its constitution.  That's why we want Trump impeached. He's using this nation to make himself rich and jeopardizing our national security to do it.  See the latest ZTE scandal.  
> 
> There ARE several credible indications Trump is trying to obstruct justice.  One is his own admission to the reporter on TV that he fired Comey to stop the Russia investigation. The other are the threats to Sessions he tweets about not firing Rosenstein.  Trump has plenty of examples of his possibly obstructing Justice.  ONLY an innocent man would testify without a lawyer to the FBI.  Think Trump is innocent?


I don't suppose you realize how much your post supports the substance of the article in the opening post.

 :Tongue20:

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> How do you figure Trump is NOT creating a swamp with the money he makes on his hotel in Washington DC and Mar a Lago.  
> 
> What actions has Trump taken to improve Ameircan lives when 66% of Americans make $40,000 or less.
> 
> Where is the help with health care the republicans have promised?


Is it coincidence that every candidate for,

*DUMBEST POST OF ALL TIME*

is always made by a liberal?

3.8% unemployment and wages up the highest in 12 years and this clown asks, What has Trump done?

_I can lead a liberal to TRUTH but I can't make him think.
_

----------

Jen (05-16-2018),Jim Scott (05-17-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> There was nothing illegal about this investigation into Russia's interference into our elections. Why it is you are making this out to be charges against Trump is just another strawman built by you right wingers from either not KNOWING what's going on or trying to stop an investigation you KNOW will find Trump involved.
> 
> The investigation has had dozens of indictments, so there are issues here with the Trump campaign and organization.  The Russians indicted reveal their interference through FB.  And when Trump appears before Mueller or the Grand Jury, and only an innocent man would agree to that, we will find IF there are charges to be brought to bear against Trump.
> 
> Liberals LOVE this nation and its constitution.  That's why we want Trump impeached. He's using this nation to make himself rich and jeopardizing our national security to do it.  See the latest ZTE scandal.  
> 
> There ARE several credible indications Trump is trying to obstruct justice.  One is his own admission to the reporter on TV that he fired Comey to stop the Russia investigation. The other are the threats to Sessions he tweets about not firing Rosenstein.  Trump has plenty of examples of his possibly obstructing Justice.  ONLY an innocent man would testify without a lawyer to the FBI.  Think Trump is innocent?


Your challenge was to provide ONE piece of EVIDENCE against Trump.  YOU FAILED.

Droning on mindlessly is not evidence, but you don't know that.

Still waiting for ONE piece of EVIDENCE against Trump, Just ONE.

Perhaps this will help you:

_EVIDENCE:
 Law
a. The means by which an allegation may be proven, such as oral testimony, documents, or physical objects.
b. The set of legal rules determining what testimony, documents, and objects may be admitted as proof in a trial.

_ NOTE: Unfounded accusations are NOT mentioned as EVIDENCE.

THERE IS NONE.  Just claims by the left.  Nothing but unfounded accusations after 18 months of wasting millions.

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018),Tennyson (05-16-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> There was nothing illegal about this investigation into Russia's interference into our elections. Why it is you are making this out to be charges against Trump is just another strawman built by you right wingers from either not KNOWING what's going on or trying to stop an investigation you KNOW will find Trump involved.
> 
> The investigation has had dozens of indictments, so there are issues here with the Trump campaign and organization.  The Russians indicted reveal their interference through FB.  And when Trump appears before Mueller or the Grand Jury, and only an innocent man would agree to that, we will find IF there are charges to be brought to bear against Trump.
> 
> Liberals LOVE this nation and its constitution.  That's why we want Trump impeached. He's using this nation to make himself rich and jeopardizing our national security to do it.  See the latest ZTE scandal.  
> 
> There ARE several credible indications Trump is trying to obstruct justice.  One is his own admission to the reporter on TV that he fired Comey to stop the Russia investigation. The other are the threats to Sessions he tweets about not firing Rosenstein.  Trump has plenty of examples of his possibly obstructing Justice.  ONLY an innocent man would testify without a lawyer to the FBI.  Think Trump is innocent?





You kill me Slob. "He's using this nation to make himself rich" is rich in itself! Trump is already the richest man this side of NYC and doesn't take a salary! He donates it to a different cause each payday. Does not make sense that he gives up a quarter mil because he wants to "get rich".


What is wrong with you? Have you been admitted to any mental hospital this past month?

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> More bullshit.
> 
> Yawn.


Yep, whaddya think of Slob's "Trump just wants to get rich" sentence?  :Thinking:

----------


## Dan40

> You kill me Slob. "He's using this nation to make himself rich" is rich in itself! Trump is already the richest man this side of NYC and doesn't take a salary! He donates it to a different cause each payday. Does not make sense that he gives up a quarter mil because he wants to "get rich".
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you? Have you been admitted to any mental hospital this past month?


_"Escaped from"_ would be more succinct.

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-16-2018)

----------


## jet57

> You could at least try to present an intelligent argument based on facts that support your position. [IMG]file:///C:/Users/user/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]





> More brilliant lefty arguments. 
> 
> As usual jet, you got nothing. Never had, never will have any active brain cells.






> You're wrong again. You must be getting used to it.[IMG]file:///C:/Users/user/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.gif[/IMG]





> You must believe what CBS tells you. 
> 
> How quaint.






> Awesome post!!





> Do you have an actual argument?


 
In the interest of time and space, I'm going to break this reply up into sections. 

Section the first -

*How do Civil Wars Happen?*; Jack Minzey



> *Two or more sides disagree on who runs
> the country. And they can't settle the question through
> elections because they don't even agree that elections are
> how you decide who's in charge. That's the basic issue
> here. Who decides who runs the country? When you hate each
> other but accept the election results, you have a country.
> When you stop accepting election results, you have a
> countdown to a civil war.*


Running the country was not an issue of our first civil war; agrarian slave economy, state’s rights and control over political policies that governed those things laid the ground work.  Who ran the country was always decided through both the popular vote and the Electoral College.  In 1860, it was who was going to be in charge of overseeing said policies that was at issue.  The election results of that time were not accepted, so the far right southern agrarian confederacy chose secession which was the opening salvo of sedition which started our civil war.
Today, we have very much the same sorts of issues boiling over as we did in 1860: a collection of “estates” via corporate and wealthy influence, a minority, trying to take further control of labor (ding! ding! ding!), social policy (ding! ding! ding!, education, market control (ding! ding! ding!) and foreign policy that is pointed ever closer to the interests of the minority.  As with our first civil war, _the person elected_ was / is not accepted. Lincoln because of his antislavery stance, and Trump simply because he has always demonstrated himself to be nothing but a megalomaniac who runs a storm of chaos to his advantage, and as predicted, he has lived up to that very description, and as such a valid federal investigation has begun into his interest and flow of money.
As with both historical and modern situations, it wasn’t the party, but the individual who was unaccepted.  And in each instance, both sides had at issue reasons that they thought validated their concerns.




> *The Mueller investigation is about removing President Trump from office and overturning the results of an election. We all know that. But it's not the first time they've done this. The first time a Republican president was elected this century, they said he didn't really win. The Supreme Court gave him the election. There's a pattern here.*


The Mueller investigation is about – Russian espionage into our own sovereign national elections.  Our sitting president’s current and former relationship with Russian individuals and groups desiring to influence the election, and the doings of his family, staff, and legal representation and the money that flowed back and forth to said Russian individuals and groups, not to mention obstruction of justice.  Thus far the investigation is bearing fruit and pointing more and more toward dirty dealings to influence the 2018 election and the head investigator hasn’t said one word yet.  Moreover, the Russian lawyer who met with Trumps family and staff members to say that “they” had dirt on Hillary Clinton, is an admitted Russian agent working with their justice department.  So, an “investigation”?  _You bet_  And as for “the first time such a disagreement over an election came about over a Republican candidate after the election, said candidate was the son of a former Republican governor, once again, the popular vote was in question in a state governed by the Republican candidate’s brother and _other son_ of a former Republican president.  The Supreme Court, with a _conservative majority_, handed the election to the Republican candidate.  And this particular line from the article “When you stop accepting election results” is further discredited by the release of the Senate Intelligence committee’s finding that Russia DID involve themselves in our election in order to benefit Donald Trump.  




> *What do sure odds of the Democrats rejecting the next Republican president really mean? It means they don't accept the results of any election that they don't win. It means they don't believe that transfers of power in this country are determined by elections.*


What are the chances that again the Republican party will run a candidate that is not fit for the office?  pretty high.  Rejection of the radical right-wing has been the norm in the US and around the world as isolationist anti-western and anti-American minority policies continue to shift in favor of supply siders and the very wealthy, just like the British government did leading up to that first 1776 prelude to the American civil war.  The transfers of power have always been seen as valid and legal; it’s who the transfer of power _goes to_ that is in question.

If any of you want proofs of what I've written, go here.... Google

----------


## Dan40

> In the interest of time and space, I'm going to break this reply up into sections. 
> 
> Section the first -
> 
> *How do Civil Wars Happen?*; Jack Minzey
> 
> Running the country was not an issue of our first civil war; agrarian slave economy, state’s rights and control over political policies that governed those things laid the ground work.  Who ran the country was always decided through both the popular vote and the Electoral College.  In 1860, it was who was going to be in charge of overseeing said policies that was at issue.  The election results of that time were not accepted, so the far right southern agrarian confederacy chose secession which was the opening salvo of sedition which started our civil war.
> Today, we have very much the same sorts of issues boiling over as we did in 1860: a collection of “estates” via corporate and wealthy influence, a minority, trying to take further control of labor (ding! ding! ding!), social policy (ding! ding! ding!, education, market control (ding! ding! ding!) and foreign policy that is pointed ever closer to the interests of the minority.  As with our first civil war, _the person elected_ was / is not accepted. Lincoln because of his antislavery stance, and Trump simply because he has always demonstrated himself to be nothing but a megalomaniac who runs a storm of chaos to his advantage, and as predicted, he has lived up to that very description, and as such a valid federal investigation has begun into his interest and flow of money.
> As with both historical and modern situations, it wasn’t the party, but the individual who was unaccepted.  And in each instance, both sides had at issue reasons that they thought validated their concerns.
> ...


Your challenge was to provide ONE piece of EVIDENCE against Trump.  YOU FAILED.

----------

nonsqtr (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> In the interest of time and space, I'm going to break this reply up into sections. 
> 
> Section the first -
> 
> *How do Civil Wars Happen?*; Jack Minzey
> 
> Running the country was not an issue of our first civil war; agrarian slave economy, state’s rights and control over political policies that governed those things laid the ground work.  Who ran the country was always decided through both the popular vote and the Electoral College.  In 1860, it was who was going to be in charge of overseeing said policies that was at issue.  The election results of that time were not accepted, so the far right southern agrarian confederacy chose secession which was the opening salvo of sedition which started our civil war.
> Today, we have very much the same sorts of issues boiling over as we did in 1860: a collection of “estates” via corporate and wealthy influence, a minority, trying to take further control of labor (ding! ding! ding!), social policy (ding! ding! ding!, education, market control (ding! ding! ding!) and foreign policy that is pointed ever closer to the interests of the minority.  As with our first civil war, _the person elected_ was / is not accepted. Lincoln because of his antislavery stance, and Trump simply because he has always demonstrated himself to be nothing but a megalomaniac who runs a storm of chaos to his advantage, and as predicted, he has lived up to that very description, and as such a valid federal investigation has begun into his interest and flow of money.
> As with both historical and modern situations, it wasn’t the party, but the individual who was unaccepted.  And in each instance, both sides had at issue reasons that they thought validated their concerns.
> ...


 . . .and, so, then? You are still missing major amount of brain cells with all this.

----------


## nonsqtr

Evidence rules. Opinion is worthless.

Is there any evidence against Donald Trump?

No.

End of story.

----------

Jim Scott (05-17-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

> In the interest of time and space, I'm going to break this reply up into sections. 
> 
> Section the first -
> 
> *How do Civil Wars Happen?*; Jack Minzey
> 
> Running the country was not an issue of our first civil war; agrarian slave economy, states rights and control over political policies that governed those things laid the ground work.  Who ran the country was always decided through both the popular vote and the Electoral College.  In 1860, it was who was going to be in charge of overseeing said policies that was at issue.  The election results of that time were not accepted, so the far right southern agrarian confederacy chose secession which was the opening salvo of sedition which started our civil war.
> Today, we have very much the same sorts of issues boiling over as we did in 1860: a collection of estates via corporate and wealthy influence, a minority, trying to take further control of labor (ding! ding! ding!), social policy (ding! ding! ding!, education, market control (ding! ding! ding!) and foreign policy that is pointed ever closer to the interests of the minority.  As with our first civil war, _the person elected_ was / is not accepted. Lincoln because of his antislavery stance, and Trump simply because he has always demonstrated himself to be nothing but a megalomaniac who runs a storm of chaos to his advantage, and as predicted, he has lived up to that very description, and as such a valid federal investigation has begun into his interest and flow of money.
> As with both historical and modern situations, it wasnt the party, but the individual who was unaccepted.  And in each instance, both sides had at issue reasons that they thought validated their concerns.
> ...





> Running the country was not an issue of our first civil war; agrarian slave economy, states rights and control over political policies that governed those things laid the ground work. Who ran the country was always decided through both the popular vote and the Electoral College. In 1860, it was who was going to be in charge of overseeing said policies that was at issue.


That is historically inaccurate.

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> No. Facts.  You must follow FOX stories. They will NEVER tell you what is going on with Trump.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-polit...nts-grand-jury
> 
> Papadopoulos spilled the beans to an Australian Ambassador that Russia was helping Trump.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/30/u...adopoulos.html
> 
> Emoluments Clause is what Trump violated when he cut a business deal with China and then jeopardized our national security.
> ...


Bob, you're a liberal, therefore you're a fucking idiot. lol  :Wink: 

You really don't get it. Look here, read my lips:

THERE IS NOTHING ILLEGAL ABOUT WHAT RUSSIA DID.

Go tell your Masters, we've been laughing at their idiotic collusion bullshit since day one.

Even if Russia hacked all 50 states and their election systems, there's nothing illegal about it. If Russia had 10,000 trolls and they paid them all of the troll Facebook for the entire duration of the election, there's nothing illegal about it.

OBAMA DID ALL THAT AND MORE - in Israel, in Ukraine, in Libya and Syria and even in Egypt.

Now why don't you go tell your Masters to shut the fuck up, like everyone else is telling them. They're just too stupid to listen, is all. People are trying to tell them important shit, and all the comes out of their mouth is Trump this and Trump that. These idiots have a one-track mind, it's like our president is a magnet for all their hatred.

Guess what, the Democrats are poised to lose 20 seats in the house, and it specifically because of Adam Schiff and his idiotic witch-hunt. And if you clowns think you're going to impeach the president, you got another thing coming. Trump will be reelected by a wide margin, because the Democrats have no substance, no candidates, and no policies.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

The EXTREME left has taken over the Democratic Party.

The more that continues, the less votes the Democrats are going to get.

People want a better economy, not a worse one. Under Trump, things have already gotten much much better. But if you look around the world at all the socialist countries, there's not one of them doing very well right now. As a matter of fact, there's not one of them doing very well EVER.

Anyone with a brain cell doesn't by the Socialist Utopia. It's a pipe dream, it's way too expensive to support in any reasonable economy.

We should do exactly the opposite, we should open up space and make it a free-for-all.

----------

Jim Scott (05-17-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-16-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018),Tennyson (05-16-2018)

----------


## jet57

> That is historically inaccurate.


Great; now all you have to do is prove it.

----------


## jet57

> . . .and, so, then? You are still missing major amount of brain cells with all this.


When you can't say anything intelligent - _troll_.

I know it's all a bit over your head.  But if you take your time and use the enclosed _Goggle feature_ to attempt to understand the points and historical notes you may be able to rustle a reply that sounds like you can say things like an adult.

----------


## jet57

> The EXTREME left has taken over the Democratic Party.
> 
> The more that continues, the less votes the Democrats are going to get.
> 
> People want a better economy, not a worse one. Under Trump, things have already gotten much much better. But if you look around the world at all the socialist countries, there's not one of them doing very well right now. As a matter of fact, there's not one of them doing very well EVER.
> 
> Anyone with a brain cell doesn't by the Socialist Utopia. It's a pipe dream, it's way too expensive to support in any reasonable economy.
> 
> We should do exactly the opposite, we should open up space and make it a free-for-all.


Except for the Trump is great part and the socialist utopia thing, I agree with your post.

----------


## Tennyson

> Great; now all you have to do is prove it.


That is easy; you cannot support any part of your post with historical evidence.

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-17-2018)

----------


## jet57

> That is easy; you cannot support any part of your post with historical evidence.


So you cannot prove that anything I wrote is inaccurate.  

Great; thanks for stopping by.  And you wanted an opposing argument...

----------


## Sled Dog

> No. Facts.


Oh.

Facts.

FACT:  Bill Clinton IS a rapist.    Rodents loved him.

FACT:  The Cunt took massive bribes and sold 20% of US uranium to the Russians.

FACT:  The Cunt had the questions to the "Debate" shows AND the Cunt used pre-arranged body-language codes to direct the "moderators".

FACT:  The Cunt cheated that fool Bernie out of his possible nomination.

FACT:  The Cunt IS guilty of hundreds of felony violations of the Espionage Act.

FACT:  It's no illegal for anyone to set up a website to attempt to influence voters.   "Russians" are part of the set of people called "anyone".

FACT:  Crybabies are still unhappy their Cunt failed to STEAL that election.

FACT:  You've said nothing, EVER, in protest of Drunken Ted Kennedy's efforts to enlist the Soviets to prevent the election and then the re-election of President Reagan.

----------

Jim Scott (05-17-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018),Rickity Plumber (05-17-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> Bill Clinton IS a rapist.


Someone has a Google account by that name.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

LOL, I was infracted for posting the OP at a prog forum. Highya DP MODS  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Tennyson

> So you cannot prove that anything I wrote is inaccurate.  
> 
> Great; thanks for stopping by.  And you wanted an opposing argument...


Sure I can: you cannot substantiate anything you said with any historical evidence. Also, knowing exactly how you operate, which is a troll needing a back and forth fix with zero substance, you can search for that with someone else.

----------

NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> LOL, I was infracted for posting the OP at a prog forum. Highya DP MODS


I knew that was lighting a fuse. lol
I wear the points, proudly. Wont be long until I am banned. Please don't throw me in the briar patch, waste of time arguing with liberals.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I knew that was lighting a fuse. lol
> I wear the points, proudly. Wont be long until I am banned. Please don't throw me in the briar patch, waste of time arguing with liberals.


Heh Heh - I should be banned from this thread. lol  :Wink:  Arguing with liberals is a thankless task, but someone has to do it.

Liberals like to fill the airwaves, mostly with falsehoods. It's a bandwidth issue, bandwidth is a finite resource. 

My theory is, if everyone including conservatives and liberals simply turned off their TV sets and started talking to each other instead, we could probably agree on a lot of stuff. Like for instance probably both sides could agree that there's too much money in politics and we should probably make it a little harder for our elected morons to make careers out of Public Service. But we are never going to get to that discussion as long as the Airwaves are filled with Donald Trump every night.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-17-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

@jet57

Its always difficult to debate opinons and just plain wrong assumptions and a whole page of liberal gibberish gives me a headache, so I'll just briefly touch on it.

When you talk of wealthy people taking over, you might include Obama and the Clintons in that? Because not ony that, Obama told you straight he was going to _fundamentally transform the United States of America._

_ and Trump simply because he has always demonstrated himself to be nothing but a megalomaniac who runs a storm of chaos to his advantage, and as predicted, he has lived up to that very description _ Classic liberalism where belief becomes fact. 
Your opinion of meglomaniac (you failed to mention Nazi, racist and the others), is simply that, an opinion. Trump has no reason to want more power or control, hes already got that as a multibillionaire. Trumps difference lies in the fact that he cant be in this for the money. 

_The Mueller investigation is about  Russian espionage_  - Espionage is the stealing of secrets, not voting influence.

_Our sitting presidents current and former relationship with Russian individuals_  In which case every President and business on earth could be accused of interference.

_Thus far the investigation is bearing fruit and pointing more and more toward dirty dealings to influence the 2018 election and the head investigator hasnt said one word yet._  The inquiry isnt about dirty dealings, its about election rigging, but in the absense of proof its now going all over the place and the belief that Cohen who is Trumps lawyer is really a Russian double agent. Where on earth did you get that from, the source where he admits it please? Do you think if Mueller had concrete facts he might be mentioning them? I mean, not mentioning them but shouting them from the rooftops?

_If any of you want proofs of what I've written, go here.... Google_  I did and it sent to the main google page that doesn't contain any proof. Proof is not opinion, either yours, or what a third party tells you on google. 

_The Supreme Court, with a conservative majority, handed the election to the Republican candidate_  Make your mind up, was it the Russians or the Supreme Court that got Trump elected? 

Continuing, it becomes an off topic rant about secret agents, a Republican candidates brother and a supreme court with a conservative majority handing a victory to a Republican candidate  So, heres what really happened. 

Trumps lawyer was a double secret agent, who knew Stormy Daniels, who by the way was a relation to a lawyer, which proves Comey is an American and so its obvious Hillary rigged the election and in true liberal style, heres the proof.  :Smile: 

12182016_ap-162185818830468201_c0-55-3000-1804_s885x516.jpg
I have a feeling this inquiry wont run its course. If it does, I suspect the findings will be a mind-numbing explanation of who knew who, their relationship with someone else, who might have know somebody else and so Trump might have been involved, alledgedly, but definitely maybe.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-20-2018),Jim Scott (05-17-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018),Rickity Plumber (05-17-2018),Tennyson (05-17-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> I'm your Huckleberry...


dood------you are not anyone's Huckleberry.

with the exception of your handler maybe



POOF!

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-17-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

The problem with liberal thought is it consists entirely of opinion. Facts dont come into it, the proof comes before the premise and then its a race to put all the jumbled opinions together and try to make them fit the conclusion. This was obvious during the elections when anyone supporting Trump was automatically a Nazi, because in the liberal mind Trump was a Nazi. Or ANTIFA, who assumed all American whites were racists (except themselves of course) and went out into the streets to hunt them down.


Initially for those who remember, Trumps victory was put down to Americans being stupid, until it was pointed out that the same stupid people must also have voted for Obama. It then changed to the social media, it was Face Book and Twitter that had got Trump elected, but the problem with that is it needed to be proved and it was difficult to correlate Face Book with forcing tens of millions of people to vote in a particular way. 


Exactly the same Russian accusations surfaced during the British referendum to leave the European Union. Why did people vote against progressivism, there must be an external influence that made them do it. Even before the US election, who forced the huge numbers to attend Trumps rallies? The Russians again? Of course the MSM played that down and focused on the demonstrations outside the rallies to show opposition support. 


The real magic was turning the election into a belief rather than a fact. Rather like the racist or Nazi accusations, or religion, which can neither be proved, or disproved, it makes Muellers job a lot easier to throw out accusations, which will stick in liberal minds, just as they were previously programmed to do. From Ukranian politicians, to porn stars and spies, its certainly entertaining. Yet its why liberals are so focused on the inquiry as the rest of America and the world yawns at it all. If after nearly 18 months its still focused on who said what to who, its highly unlikely to go anywhere beyond beliefs.


The damage Obama did to America is visible in the inquiry itself. It shows how the ideal of democratic voting was corrupted to resemble a dictatorship, in which all must think in a certain way and only one party had the right to win.

----------

Jim Scott (05-17-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> There was nothing illegal about this investigation into Russia's interference into our elections.


OK




> Why it is you are making this out to be charges against Trump is just another strawman built by you right wingers from either not KNOWING what's going on or trying to stop an investigation you KNOW will find Trump involved.


The investigation was initially all about Trump.

Why are you trying to minimize the truth?




> The investigation has had dozens of indictments, so there are issues here with the Trump campaign and organization.  The Russians indicted reveal their interference through FB.


LMAO!  

True there have been at least thirteen indictments (a formal charge or accusation of a serious crime).
If you're an American citizen and understand the judicial process it's  INNOCENT until PROVEN GUILTY





> And when Trump appears before Mueller or the Grand Jury, and only an innocent man would agree to that, we will find IF there are charges to be brought to bear against Trump.


IF Trump appears, you mean.  




> and only an innocent man would agree to that


You're a funny one!  YOU have found him guilty......shame on you!




> Liberals LOVE _this nation_ and _its_ constitution.


Interesting choice of words you posted.

Liberals HATE this COUNTRY and *our* Constitution.




> That's why we want Trump impeached.


More BS.  Trump hasn't done anything to be impeached for.

You and your liberal buddies are STILL butt hurt that HRC lost.

gtf over it!  Move on with your lives.  Be happy and prosper, ffs!




> He's using this nation to make himself rich and jeopardizing our national security to do it.  See the latest ZTE scandal.



More frothing vomit coming from your masters keyboard.






> MARCH 7, 2017
> NEW YORK/HONG KONG (Reuters) - Chinese telecom equipment maker ZTE Corp has agreed to plead guilty and pay nearly $900 million in a U.S. sanctions case, drawing a line under a damaging scandal that had threatened its cut off its supply chain.
> 
> While the fine was larger than expected, ZTE, also a major smartphone maker, reported robust underlying earnings for 2016 and was upbeat in estimates for the first quarter. 
> 
> That and the resolution of the case helped its Hong Kong-listed shares surge 6 percent.*A five-year investigation found ZTE conspired to evade U.S. embargoes by buying U.S. components, incorporating them into ZTE equipment and illegally shipping them to Iran.*In addition, it was charged in connection with 283 shipments of telecommunications equipment to North Korea.
> 
> 
> ZTE Corporation not only violated export controls that keep sensitive American technology out of the hands of hostile regimes like Irans, they lied ... about their illegal acts, U.S. Attorney General Jeff Sessions said in a statement.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...-idUSKBN16E1X1














> There ARE several credible indications Trump is trying to obstruct justice. One is his own admission to the reporter on TV that he fired Comey *to stop the Russia investigation.*


Not even ONE credible indication!!!  LMAO

As President, Trump can fire anyone in his cabinet he so desires.

And lookie here........ I'm using lib media to prove you are wrong.



> President Donald Trump has said he was thinking of "this Russia thing" when he decided to fire FBI Director James Comey, who had been leading the bureau's investigation into alleged Russian meddling in the 2016 election.Trump told NBC News that he was frustrated by the ongoing investigation and believed it was motivated by Democrats' fury at losing the election.


https://www.cnn.com/2017/05/12/polit...ing/index.html






> The other are the *threats to Sessions he tweets about not firing Rosenstein.*  Trump has plenty of examples of his possibly obstructing Justice.  ONLY an innocent man would testify without a lawyer to the FBI.


Threats????


There were no such tweets.





> Attorney General Jeff Sessions told the White House he might resign if President Trump fires the deputy attorney general overseeing the investigation into Russian election meddling, according to The Washington Post  and The Wall Street Journal, *each citing unnamed sources. 
> 
> *Sessions told White House counsel Donald McGahn in a phone call last weekend that *he would consider quitting if Trump fired Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein*, the Post reported.
> 
>  At the time, Sessions was concerned Trump was close to dismissing Rosenstein because the president was furious about the FBI raid on the office of his personal attorney, Michael Cohen. *According to media reports*, Trump discussed the possibility of firing Rosenstein with senior administration officials because Rosenstein approved the April 9 raids. Sessions did not mean to raise the possibility of his resignation as a threat, but "rather wanted to convey the untenable position that Rosensteins firing would put him in," a source told the Post.



https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...red/538350002/





> Think Trump is innocent?


HELL YES!



PS -- Get a new handler, please.

----------

Jim Scott (05-17-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Interesting choice of words you posted.
> 
> Liberals HATE this COUNTRY and *our* Constitution.
>  
> .



THIS is great reply to Slob's choice of words. Good job.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-17-2018),NORAD (05-17-2018)

----------


## jet57

> Sure I can: you cannot substantiate anything you said with any historical evidence. Also, knowing exactly how you operate, which is a troll needing a back and forth fix with zero substance, you can search for that with someone else.


So you can't credibly defend the article or prove my refutation of it wrong.

got it

----------


## jet57

> @jet57
> 
> It’s always difficult to debate opinons and just plain wrong assumptions and a whole page of liberal gibberish gives me a headache, so I'll just briefly touch on it.
> 
> When you talk of wealthy people taking over, you might include Obama and the Clintons in that? Because not ony that, Obama told you straight he was going to ‘_fundamentally transform the United States of America._’
> 
> _‘… and Trump simply because he has always demonstrated himself to be nothing but a megalomaniac who runs a storm of chaos to his advantage, and as predicted, he has lived up to that very description …’_ Classic liberalism where belief becomes fact. 
> Your opinion of ‘meglomaniac’ (you failed to mention Nazi, racist and the others), is simply that, an opinion. Trump has no reason to want more power or control, he’s already got that as a multibillionaire. Trumps difference lies in the fact that he can’t be in this for the money. 
> 
> ...


Everything I posted is accurate.  I placed Google into it in order that those of you who think I'm wrong can research it yourselves and prove it.

And didn't GW Bush win by Supreme Court decision?  It's important to read carefully.

When a Russian agent pretends to be a simple lawyer with information, who is really working for the Russian government against an American citizen running for office and working toward a victory of the citizen with whom said information is shared, that is a form of espionage.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The EXTREME left has taken over the Democratic Party.
> 
> The more that continues, the less votes the Democrats are going to get.


The jury's still out on that one.  I look at what's going on on university campii; how many BERNIE bumper-stickers I see (on EXPENSIVE cars, more-than-not) and the in-the-street interviews with these Young Tools, who all want "Socialism" (what Bernie calls his Communism).

So I'm not wildly hopeful.  

Now, I grant, this could all be agitprop.  The LAST thing the Nooze Mediuh give us these days is honest, objective news.  But there's a dark line of clouds over the horizon...how it plays out, remains to be seen.

----------


## memesofine

> There was nothing illegal about this investigation into Russia's interference into our elections. Why it is you are making this out to be charges against Trump is just another strawman built by you right wingers from either not KNOWING what's going on or trying to stop an investigation you KNOW will find Trump involved.
> 
>    The investigation has had dozens of indictments, so there are issues here with the Trump campaign and organization.  The Russians indicted reveal their interference through FB.  And when Trump appears before Mueller or the Grand Jury, and only an innocent man would agree to that, we will find IF there are charges to be brought to bear against Trump.
> 
>    Liberals LOVE this nation and its constitution.  That's why we want Trump impeached. He's using this nation to make himself rich and jeopardizing our national security to do it.  See the latest ZTE scandal.  
> 
>    There ARE several credible indications Trump is trying to obstruct justice.  One is his own admission to the reporter on TV that he fired Comey to stop the Russia investigation. The other are the threats to Sessions he tweets about not firing Rosenstein.  Trump has plenty of examples of his possibly obstructing Justice.  ONLY an innocent man would testify without a lawyer to the FBI.  Think Trump is innocent?


  lol, Liberals love this country AND THE CONSTITUTION. You are a liar. that's why they want to WIPE out the votes of 64 Million people on a President in only his SECOND YEAR in office. You are such a loser. as is that party you support. I hope to see you in shackles when your party gets total control over you and the rest of us. you deserve it being a tool/sheep/cult member.

----------


## Dan40

Still no EVIDENCE from the lying liberals.

Continuing their lying unfounded claims and nothing.

Liberals are becoming obvious that lying and trolling is their miserable, useless lives.

*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*
Mueller indictments: everyone charged so far in the Russia investigation - Vox

The full list of known indictments and plea deals in Mueller’s probe

1) George Papadopoulos, former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser, pleaded guilty in October to making false statements to the FBI.  _Not evidence against Trump_

2) Michael Flynn, Trump’s former national security adviser, pleaded guilty in December to making false statements to the FBI.    _Not evidence against Trump_

1) George Papadopoulos, former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser, pleaded guilty in October to making false statements to the FBI.   _Not evidence against Trump_

2) Michael Flynn, Trump’s former national security adviser, pleaded guilty in December to making false statements to the FBI.   _Not evidence against Trump_

3) Paul Manafort, Trump’s former campaign chair, was indicted in October in Washington, DC on charges of conspiracy, money laundering, false statements, and failure to disclose foreign assets — all related to his work for Ukrainian politicians before he joined the Trump campaign. He’s pleaded not guilty on all counts. Then, in February, Mueller filed a new case against him in Virginia, with tax, financial, and bank fraud charges.   _Not evidence against Trump_

4) Rick Gates, a former Trump campaign aide and Manafort’s longtime junior business partner, was indicted on similar charges to Manafort. But he has now agreed to a plea deal with Mueller’s team, pleading guilty to just one false statements charge and one conspiracy charge.   _Not evidence against Trump_

5-20) 13 Russian nationals and three Russian companies were indicted on conspiracy charges, with some also being accused of identity theft. The charges related to a Russian propaganda effort designed to interfere with the 2016 campaign. The companies involved are the Internet Research Agency, often described as a “Russian troll farm,” and two other companies that helped finance it. The Russian nationals indicted include 12 of the agency’s employees and its alleged financier, Yevgeny Prigozhin.   _Not evidence against Trump, and a joke. _ *IS THERE A CRIME HERE?*

21) Richard Pinedo: This California man pleaded guilty to an identity theft charge in connection with the Russian indictments, and has agreed to cooperate with Mueller.   _Not evidence against Trump_

22) Alex van der Zwaan: This London lawyer pleaded guilty to making false statements to the FBI about his contacts with Rick Gates and another unnamed person based in Ukraine.   _Not evidence against Trump_

It is difficult to imagine that anyone could be as intentionally STUPID as every liberal rejoices in being, but they are.

The above list is a list of absolutely nothing against Trump, other than to prove his idea the Washington D.C. is a festering swamp.  And when exposed to the taxpayers money, FEW, can resist corruption.

*And the only serious indictments are/were against Manafort and Gates.  Gates got a slap. and Manafort WILL beat the case if it ever goes to court.  ALL the evidence against Manafort is the result of an illegally obtained FISA warrant and will be thrown out in a trial.*

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-20-2018),Jim Scott (05-17-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-17-2018),memesofine (05-19-2018)

----------


## memesofine

> Still no EVIDENCE from the lying liberals.
> 
>  Continuing their lying unfounded claims and nothing.
> 
>  Liberals are becoming obvious that lying and trolling is their miserable, useless lives.


YEP, they'd have nothing if not for the feeding and regurgitating  of the leftwing bullshit sites and their own stinking lying party the Democommies.

----------

Jim Scott (05-17-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-17-2018)

----------


## Ginger

> Liberals LOVE this nation and its constitution.  That's why we want Trump impeached.


What bullshit.

----------

Jim Scott (05-17-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-17-2018),memesofine (05-19-2018),nonsqtr (05-17-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Everything I posted is accurate.  I placed Google into it in order that those of you who think I'm wrong can research it yourselves and prove it.
> 
> And didn't GW Bush win by Supreme Court decision?  It's important to read carefully.
> 
> When a Russian agent pretends to be a simple lawyer with information, who is really working for the Russian government against an American citizen running for office and working toward a victory of the citizen with whom said information is shared, that is a form of espionage.


Everything you stated is _not_ accurate and without going through it all again, as an example, your definition of espionage is wrong and the term ‘meglomaniac’ is an opinion. I didn’t need google to tell me that.


Michael Cohen I believe is Trumps lawyer and you say he admits to being a Russian spy. Is that something you heard on google? No Jet, even if what you said was true, it wouldn’t be espionage, or even a form of, it would be subversion. American citizens who are self-confessed Russian spy’s are not walking freely around the streets of America. I assume you mean the Russian lawyer Veselnitskaya, but she wasn’t part of Trumps team, she simply met with them and passed on what she heard back to the Russian authorities, which isn’t subversion either and didn’t influence the voting pattern.


A more apt description of subversion might be a president whose country of birth remains in dispute and who didn’t just govern, but admitted to _'fundamentally transforming'_ the US using cultural Marxism, while disguising himself behind the Democrat Party and the only president ever to have been supported by the CPUSA.


Bush has nothing to do with Trumps election, but yes, the reason for the Supreme Court intervention was that the results were so close and the Democrats asked them for a legal decision ruling, which could have gone either way, but had the decision gone in the Democrats favour, you wouldn’t even be mentioning it. 


Google is an aid to research and as such will give a third-party opinion, but very rarely proof. It’s why it’s called a search engine and not a truth engine.The problem with the liberal mindset is it assumes beliefs are facts, which leads to liberals choosing their reality based on,_ 'look, it said so here, so it must be true'_. That is not research, it’s the result of nearly a decade of Obama indoctrination, which I briefly touch on in, Explaining Liberal Millennial Psychology. Recommended reading from Pork Chop  :Smile: 


This is what voting Democrat produced. There was no subversion, Russian involvement, or conspiracy. After two terms of cultural Marxism, the majority electorate simply voted to remove the consequences of Obamism from their society.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-17-2018),memesofine (05-18-2018),Tennyson (05-17-2018)

----------


## jet57

> Everything you stated is _not_ accurate and without going through it all again, as an example, your definition of espionage is wrong and the term ‘meglomaniac’ is an opinion. I didn’t need google to tell me that.
> 
> 
> Michael Cohen I believe is Trumps lawyer and you say he admits to being a Russian spy. Is that something you heard on google? No Jet, even if what you said was true, it wouldn’t be espionage, or even a form of, it would be subversion. American citizens who are self-confessed Russian spy’s are not walking freely around the streets of America. I assume you mean the Russian lawyer Veselnitskaya, but she wasn’t part of Trumps team, she simply met with them and passed on what she heard back to the Russian authorities, which isn’t subversion either and didn’t influence the voting pattern.
> 
> 
> A more apt description of subversion might be a president whose country of birth remains in dispute and who didn’t just govern, but admitted to _'fundamentally transforming'_ the US using cultural Marxism, while disguising himself behind the Democrat Party and the only president ever to have been supported by the CPUSA.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you don't read very well at all do you.  You've not got one thing about my posts accurate yet, so you must be trolling.  When you can actually repeat what I;m really writing and then credibly prove any of it wrong we can talk again.

Until then

 :Wave:

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Yeah, you don't read very well at all do you.  You've not got one thing about my posts accurate yet, so you must be trolling.  When you can actually repeat what I;m really writing and then credibly prove any of it wrong we can talk again.
> 
> Until then


What a pathetic and weak, cop out. You were incapable of addressing a single sentence. At least your MO is consistent, have you considered friending BobtheSlob?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-20-2018),memesofine (05-19-2018),MisterVeritis (05-18-2018),NORAD (05-18-2018),Pork Chop (05-18-2018),Tennyson (05-17-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Everything I posted is accurate.  I placed Google into it in order that those of you who think I'm wrong can research it yourselves and prove it.
> 
> * And didn't GW Bush win by Supreme Court decision?*  It's important to read carefully.
> 
> When a Russian agent pretends to be a simple lawyer with information, who is really working for the Russian government against an American citizen running for office and working toward a victory of the citizen with whom said information is shared, that is a form of espionage.


I ain't gonna let this one slide.

Bush sued to stop the ILLEGAL, REPEATED RECOUNTS which included divining "intent" on "spoiled" ballots - ballots we now know come from shoving three cards into a Vot-A-Matic holder and punching.  Damaged ballots, by Florida law, were not to be counted.  In the case of elections not certifiable, the Florida Legislature was to select a slate of Electors.

So the lawsuit was to stop OPENLY LAWLESS ELECTION RIGGING.

Was the Republican Party supposed to stand there, mute, in this illegal action?  WHAT THE HELL ARE COURTS FOR, EVEN?

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-17-2018),memesofine (05-19-2018),MisterVeritis (05-18-2018),NORAD (05-18-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> In the interest of time and space, I'm going to break this reply up into sections. 
> 
> Section the first -
> 
> *How do Civil Wars Happen?*; Jack Minzey
> 
> Running the country was not an issue of our first civil war; agrarian slave economy, state’s rights and control over political policies that governed those things laid the ground work.  Who ran the country was always decided through both the popular vote and the Electoral College.  In 1860, it was who was going to be in charge of overseeing said policies that was at issue.  The election results of that time were not accepted, so the far right southern agrarian confederacy chose secession which was the opening salvo of sedition which started our civil war.
> Today, we have very much the same sorts of issues boiling over as we did in 1860: a collection of “estates” via corporate and wealthy influence, a minority, trying to take further control of labor (ding! ding! ding!), social policy (ding! ding! ding!, education, market control (ding! ding! ding!) and foreign policy that is pointed ever closer to the interests of the minority.  As with our first civil war, _the person elected_ was / is not accepted. Lincoln because of his antislavery stance, and Trump simply because he has always demonstrated himself to be nothing but a megalomaniac who runs a storm of chaos to his advantage, and as predicted, he has lived up to that very description, and as such a valid federal investigation has begun into his interest and flow of money.
> As with both historical and modern situations, it wasn’t the party, but the individual who was unaccepted.  And in each instance, both sides had at issue reasons that they thought validated their concerns.
> ...


Your first section, How do Civil wars start.

Both entrys are opinions.  There are numerous OPINIONS about the causes of the AMERICAN CIVIL WAR.  Others have had civil wars (a ridiculous name)  for reasons other than ours.

Today we could have a civil war over the left rejecting the elections results that they DEMANDED the right swear to accept when the left had duped itself into believing they would win easily.

Your second section.  The SCOTUS did not say Bush would be president.  The SCOTUS said Bush had sufficient votes to win and Gore did not.

The SCOTUS upheld the votes.

The Mueller investigation is not about Russian ESPIONAGE into our election.  WE, the USA have no say about what Russia, China, or Chad has to say about our election.  No does any nation anywhere have any control over what WE say and think about other nations elections [SEE: obama's MANY election campaigns in other nations.)

The Mueller Investigation cover story is Americans colluding with Russians to alter our election.  But that is the cover story. 

THE MUELLER INVESTIGATION IS 100% ABOUT AND ONLY ABOUT THE LEFT'S INABILITY TO ACCEPT AN ELECTION THEY LOST THAT THEY HAD DELUDED THEMSELVES THEY'D WIN.

That is the only reason for the Mueller investigation.  It is not even clear that collusion is a crime in any way.  Much has been said, BY THE LEFT, about Russian social media propaganda.  But that is legal.  Doesn't even have to be true, still legal.  Lying liberals post lies HERE all the time, including YOU, but not a crime.

Your third section is just pure liberal liberal bullshit.  INTENTIONAL LIES.  You cannot be stupid enough to believe what you posted, could you?

No one rejects the radical right more than ordinary CONSERVATIVES.  BUT THAT IS WHO YOU CONSIDER THE RADICAL RIGHT.

Hillary came up with alt right and conservatives EVERYWHERE said, "What is that?"  "What is she talking about now?"  IF it exists it is an ignored fringe.  While the radical left IS IN CHARGE OF THE DEMOCRAT PARTY.

I clicked on your Google link.  A search engine entrance, not a back up for any of your claims.  All of your claims are OPINIONS not facts.  Except the Bush/Gore election and your got that WRONG.  The voters made Bush president, the SCOTUS upheld the VOTERS.

_WHERE IS YOUR ONE PIECE OF EVIDENCE AGAINST TRUMP?_

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-20-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018),memesofine (05-19-2018),nonsqtr (05-18-2018),NORAD (05-18-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

Immensely profound article!  And spot on.

The fact that there has been no armed conflict yet is merely due to the fact that the civil war is in it's infancy.  Given the fascism and the violence of the left, the civil war WILL result in armed conflict.  It's inevitable.  The activities of the Democrats/Prog's/Communists/Useful Idiots, will by necessity, result in a violent response.  It's coming, there must be a lynchpin event first.

----------

memesofine (05-18-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> There's no civil war going on. The left IS Pushing, however, to put domestic terrorist hate groups in this nation into Gitmo and get rid of the traitors they represent once and for all.


You mean home-grown Muslims operating out of mosques?

----------

MisterVeritis (05-18-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Yeah, you don't read very well at all do you.  You've not got one thing about my posts accurate yet, so you must be trolling.  When you can actually repeat what I;m really writing and then credibly prove any of it wrong we can talk again.
> 
> Until then


I do read very well and I’m telling you that your definition of espionage is wrong and your opinion of ‘meglomaniac’ is not factual, but based on your personal belief. Don’t take my word for it, go and look up the meanings yourself. Why would I want to repeat your innacuracies? 

You’ve given me beliefs, which I can’t prove with facts because they’re opinions, but whenever you do slip up and try to present something as a fact, well, to put it bluntly, I’ll slaughter you, not once but everytime. 

You’re right to make excuses and slink off, because if we ever had a debate based on reality I’d wipe the floor with you. It’s what I do, in a nice way of course because I’m British.  :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018),MisterVeritis (05-18-2018),nonsqtr (05-18-2018),NORAD (05-18-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

Still waiting for a smidgeon of evidence.

Anything at all... a crumb... a morsel... even a molecule...

----------

NORAD (05-18-2018)

----------


## memesofine

> No. Facts.  You must follow FOX stories. They will NEVER tell you what is going on with Trump.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-polit...nts-grand-jury
> 
>  Papadopoulos spilled the beans to an Australian Ambassador that Russia was helping Trump.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/30/u...adopoulos.html
> 
>  Emoluments Clause is what Trump violated when he cut a business deal with China and then jeopardized our national security.
> ...


figures you swallow the lies from all the leftwing commie sites. you are a sheep being led by the nose. How does it feel?

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018),NORAD (05-18-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Let’s just briefly clarify what a debate entails. There are two arguments, beliefs which comprise opinions and facts which are provable, or using a minimum of logic. An opinion that Trump is a meglomaniac should always be preceded by _'I think'_ which clarifies it as a belief based on subjective emotion and feeling, whereas _'Trump is a meglomaniac'_ is a statement of fact. There is no requirement to prove or disprove an opinion, although clarification of why someone might hold that opinion could be sought. A statement on the other hand has a requirement to supply evidence because it’s used as a basis of fact. Does that make sense?


Liberals use beliefs and opinions, but regard them as facts. In any exchange they will require the other party to prove their beliefs are wrong using the opposite - facts. An example would be being falsely accused by the police with stealing and having to prove you didn’t do something to disprove something you didn’t do. It’s classic back to front liberal debate. Obama perfected it with_ 'Change you can believe in'_, which as it was based on a belief in a change not specified, there were no facts to counter it. 


There’s no point throwing accusations at liberals because they too are beliefs and they’ll simply counter with their own and draw you into a tit for tat. Liberals don’t do reality and so it’s pointless trying to challenge them to provide facts, that’s your job. You debate liberals as though debating with a child, or someone with learning difficulties, which is the mentality you’re dealing with.  :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018),NORAD (05-18-2018)

----------


## memesofine

now for the TRUTH and it's going to cause liberals heads to explode. that's the reason for all the DISINFORMATION they keep trying to lay on us. I hope to see a lot of people go down. 

 snip:
*Joe DiGenova: John Brennan, Will Be in Front of the Grand Jury Soon  He Needs a Good Lawyer! (VIDEO)*

 by Jim Hoft May 17, 2018 189 Comments 
Total: 900


Guest post by Joe Hoft







*Tucker Carlson had legal expert and appointed Independent Counsel in the Clinton era, Joe Digenova, on his show tonight on FOX News.  He singled out former CIA Head, the corrupt John Brennan, noting that he will be in front of the Grand Jury soon.*

The former Independent Counsel was outstanding in his synopsis of the current status of Obamagate 

 DiGenova said:

We know that Hillary Clinton was illegally exonerated.  We knew that a year ago.  *We know that there was a substantial effort to frame the current President of the United States with crimes by infiltrating his campaign and then his administration with spies that the FBI had set upon them.*
 We have learned that the crimes were committed by the FBI, senior members of the Department of Justice, John Brennan, Mr. Clapper, Mr. Comey and others associated with the Democratic Party and Donald Trump and his associates committed no crimes.
*Mr. Brennan who loves to make comments about the process get himself a good lawyer, not a good writer*
 Yes, NBC News consultant, the former Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, the most partisan hack leader of the CIA needs a very, very good lawyer
*Hes going to be in front of a grand jury shortly.**On Wednesday, DiGenova shared on Newsmax that he thought Attorney General Jeff Sessions and Assistant Attorney General Rod Rosensteins days were numbered.

*Attorney Joe diGenova predicted that both Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein and Attorney General Jeff Sessions days are numbered at the Department of Justice during a telephone interview with Newsmaxs Howie Carr Wednesday. 

DiGenovas claim came after the New York Times published a report titled Code Name Crossfire Hurricane: The Secret Origins of the Trump Investigation. The report has been interpreted by many as an attempt by sources within the Deep State to cushion the blow of the *imminent DOJ inspector general report, which is expected to be explosive.
**Brennan is only one of the many Obama Administration leaders to be involved in the Obamagate scandal to spy on their opposition candidate, President Donald Trump.  Lock these criminals up!


all of it at:
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018...-lawyer-video/
**But remember the lie stated above how the Liberal/left love the country and the Constitution  AND that's the reason WHY THEY WANT THE President IMPEACHED.*

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-20-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018)

----------


## memesofine

You gotta love this statement. 

 Originally Posted by *BobtheSlob* 				 There's no civil war going on. *The left IS Pushing, however, to put domestic terrorist hate groups in this nation into Gitmo and get rid of the traitors they represent once and for all.*


How so fascist and goose-stepping brown shirts NO? And remember folks, it's the LEFTIST/brown shirts who get to DECIDE who is a domestic terrorist hate group and who isn't. so we can Conclude that will be ANYONE who disagrees with their shit commie views and that will include all REPUBLICANS and some Independent's..... just so lovely eh?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (05-20-2018),NORAD (05-18-2018)

----------


## memesofine

We are in a war alright and it's against us by these Obama/Hillary plants in our government agencies. we should all be outraged over all the crap now coming out. 

  snip;
  Friday, May 18, 2018




*Mike Flynn Jr. Reacts to Bombshell News Comey & Yates Began Spying on His Father ONE YEAR Before Call to Russian Ambassador Kislyak*

  by Cristina Laila May 17, 2018 132 Comments 
Total: 628 



*As previously reported, former FBI Director James Comey and former acting Attorney General Sally Yates targeted General Flynn with a counterintel investigation ONE YEAR before his December 2016 phone call to Russian Ambassador Kislyak during the Trump transition.*

 The reason? Because he was sitting at a table with Vladimir Putin at a Moscow event in December of 2015the same event Green Party candidate Jill Stein attended. Jill Stein was also sitting at the same table as Flynn and Putin.



 General Flynns son, Mike Flynn Jr. is furious over the Deep States witch hunt of his father, a decorated 3-star General



*Investigative reporter Paul Sperry dropped this leak from Horowitzs report Thursday afternoon:*

  BREAKING: Comey/Yates targeted Gen. Flynn in C.I. investigation a yr BEFORE he communicated w Russian ambassador in Dec 2016 as a transition officialand the trigger was Flynn sitting at same table w Putin at Dec 2015 Moscow event, even tho Green Partys Jill Stein also at table  
* Thats rightComey and Yates began spying on General Flynn over a picture of him sitting at a table next to Putin and Jill Stein.*
 
Russian network RT paid Michael Flynn $45,000 to speak a 10 year anniversary gala in December of 2015.
  Big deal. There is nothing illegal about what General Flynn did.



  Mike Flynn Jr., who is very vocal about defending his father against the Deep State swamp, reacted to this news.
* Flynn Jr. tweeted: If a PICTURE is what got this CI investigation going, shame on @Comey and @SallyQYates for having the obvious partisan standards to open in the first place*
  How does a PICTURE prove two people have a relationship? What a joke.
  all of it here:
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018...sador-kislyak/

----------

NORAD (05-18-2018)

----------


## NORAD

@memesofine


We know it's all BS!

----------

memesofine (05-18-2018)

----------


## jet57

> I do read very well and I’m telling you that your definition of espionage is wrong and your opinion of ‘meglomaniac’ is not factual, but based on your personal belief. Don’t take my word for it, go and look up the meanings yourself. Why would I want to repeat your innacuracies? 
> 
> You’ve given me beliefs, which I can’t prove with facts because they’re opinions, but whenever you do slip up and try to present something as a fact, well, to put it bluntly, I’ll slaughter you, not once but everytime. 
> 
> You’re right to make excuses and slink off, because if we ever had a debate based on reality I’d wipe the floor with you. It’s what I do, in a nice way of course because I’m British.


So you have nothing.

----------


## Pork Chop

> So you have nothing.


I’ve already rubbished your posts and you backed off. This is the tail end of sticking your tongue out and pretending you’ve got anything left to say. Be gone troll.  :Smile:

----------

NORAD (05-18-2018),Tennyson (05-18-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> No. Facts.  You must follow FOX stories. They will NEVER tell you what is going on with Trump.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-polit...nts-grand-jury
> 
> Papadopoulos spilled the beans to an Australian Ambassador that Russia was helping Trump.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/30/u...adopoulos.html
> 
> Emoluments Clause is what Trump violated when he cut a business deal with China and then jeopardized our national security.
> ...


Your first link to VOX destroys all your arguments.  The other links are opinions that you MISLABEL as fact.

The VOX articles clearly shows that of 22 indictments, NONE are related to Trump.  The most serious indictment is Manafort, and his indictment is for years back when he worked for DEMOCRATS.  Gates had the same indictments but Mueller gave him a pass.  Contrary to DOJ standing policy.

The other indictments are on nebulous "Russians," that do not fall within the US jurisdiction.  And a ridiculous indictment that must have been issued for comic relief.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018),memesofine (05-19-2018)

----------


## Katzndogz

Of course this is a civil war.  It's been hoing on for some time.  What do you think importing millions of foreigners is all about.

----------



----------


## Neo

> Of course this is a civil war.  It's been hoing on for some time.  What do you think importing millions of foreigners is all about.


You are right of course, the same thing happened in every western country, importation of foreign cheap labour, weakening our employment policies, lowering of wages, destroying workplace pay structures.
Its a western strategy by multi corporations, banks, multimillionaire think tanks, enforced by governments, Enacted on a global scale.

----------


## Dan40

> So you have nothing.


No, that would be you.

----------

NORAD (05-20-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I’ve already rubbished your posts and you backed off. This is the tail end of sticking your tongue out and pretending you’ve got anything left to say. Be gone troll.


I will loan you my can, just don't use it all :Smile: th60G8LE0W.jpg

----------

Pork Chop (05-18-2018)

----------


## jet57

> I’ve already rubbished your posts and you backed off. This is the tail end of sticking your tongue out and pretending you’ve got anything left to say. Be gone troll.


You haven't shown anything.  The post stands as fact.

Now it's time for more of the article.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> You haven't shown anything.  The post stands as fact.
> 
> Now it's time for more of the article.


lol, you have proven nothing, nothing. at. all.

----------

Tennyson (05-18-2018)

----------


## jet57

> lol, you have proven nothing, nothing. at. all.


Well, since in your wildest dreams you couldn't drum enough evidence to prove it wrong, it's going to stand as fact.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Well, since in your wildest dreams you couldn't drum enough evidence to prove it wrong, it's going to stand as fact.


Your opinions are not facts. This has been, helpfully explained to you already.

----------

Tennyson (05-18-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Well, since in your wildest dreams you couldn't drum enough evidence to prove it wrong, it's going to stand as fact.


When you post an opinion, it obviously is an opinion.  Since you do not post facts, opinions can be right or wrong.  But difficult to prove since what you post is only your opinion, even if plagiarized.  Proving your posts are only opinions is easy.  They speak for themselves.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018),MrMike (05-18-2018),NORAD (05-20-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> You haven't shown anything.  The post stands as fact.
> 
> Now it's time for more of the article.


lol - liberal "logic" ^^^

"I can say anything I want, and if you can't disprove it it stands as fact".  :Wink: 

I mean, what have I been saying?

Liberals are stupid and ignorant.

Here is proof positive. ^^^

That will be the coldest day in hell ever, when liberal fantasies stand as fact.

Liberals are steeped in delusion. They wouldn't know reality if it came up and bit 'em on the ass.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018),MrMike (05-18-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> I will loan you my can, just don't use it allAttachment 31836


Its classic troll baiting. If characters such as The Slob, Jet and Spirit Lake are going to make the perilous journey from the dead tPF planet to here in any numbers, what were going to need is our very own resident thread psychiatrist.  :Thinking: 


These characters can barely string a sentence together that makes any sense, as the vast majority is basedon opinion and belief. When occassionally they do try to present their beliefs as facts and theyre dispelled, they revert back to beliefs, so its a pointless exercise. Theyre not your genuine liberal, theyre trolls. If our troll wants to believe subversion is really espionage and an opinion that someone is a meglomaniac is a fact, smile and move on. 


_'So you think the Russians interfered in the elections'

'No, I dont think that.'

'Prove it'!_

Yes they did, no they didnt, they did, they didnt, did, didnt .. It only works if you bite.  :Deadhorse: 


Do you know what I mean?  :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-18-2018),NORAD (05-20-2018),Tennyson (05-19-2018)

----------


## jet57

> lol - liberal "logic" ^^^
> 
> "I can say anything I want, and if you can't disprove it it stands as fact". 
> 
> I mean, what have I been saying?
> 
> Liberals are stupid and ignorant.
> 
> Here is proof positive. ^^^
> ...


You and your right-wing cronies are incapable of proving anything I said wrong, so it's always going to stand as fact.  Your trolling only proves it even more.

Read a book, sharpen your brain, actually apply some adult thinking by researching and building credible coherent counter arguments that actually prove something, OR just  continue to look like an idiot.
The choice is your's dude; I'm just laughin my ass off at the bunch a'ya.

----------


## Dan40

> You and your right-wing cronies are incapable of proving anything I said wrong, so it's always going to stand as fact.  Your trolling only proves it even more.
> 
> Read a book, sharpen your brain, actually apply some adult thinking by researching and building credible coherent counter arguments that actually prove something, OR just  continue to look like an idiot.
> The choice is your's dude; I'm just laughin my ass off at the bunch a'ya.


You post opinions, not facts.  You obviously cannot discern the difference.  You cannot prove your opinions.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> You and your right-wing cronies are incapable of proving anything I said wrong, so it's always going to stand as fact.  Your trolling only proves it even more.
> 
> Read a book, sharpen your brain, actually apply some adult thinking by researching and building credible coherent counter arguments that actually prove something, OR just  continue to look like an idiot.
> The choice is your's dude; I'm just laughin my ass off at the bunch a'ya.


lol, you and your opinions....89325ff6dd033ad26355ca44b1071137--truths.jpg

----------

memesofine (05-19-2018),Tennyson (05-19-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

> Its classic troll baiting. If characters such as The Slob, Jet and Spirit Lake are going to make the perilous journey from the dead tPF planet to here in any numbers, what were going to need is our very own resident thread psychiatrist. 
> 
> 
> These characters can barely string a sentence together that makes any sense, as the vast majority is basedon opinion and belief. When occassionally they do try to present their beliefs as facts and theyre dispelled, they revert back to beliefs, so its a pointless exercise. Theyre not your genuine liberal, theyre trolls. If our troll wants to believe subversion is really espionage and an opinion that someone is a meglomaniac is a fact, smile and move on. 
> 
> 
> _'So you think the Russians interfered in the elections'
> 
> 'No, I dont think that.'
> ...


A troll's Kryptonite is being ignored. There is a fine line between an obstuse liberal and a troll, but it is discernable.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-19-2018)

----------


## memesofine

> So you have nothing.



KNOCK off the trolling. you are sounding like an idiot parrot repeating the same BS over and over. polly want a cracker?

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-19-2018)

----------


## memesofine

> Well, since in your wildest dreams you couldn't drum enough evidence to prove it wrong, it's going to stand as fact.



only in your wet dreams do they stand as fact. how sad to be a sheep/tool/cult member of a political party. have no morals and standards?

----------


## jet57

> It’s classic troll baiting. If characters such as The Slob, Jet and Spirit Lake are going to make the perilous journey from the dead tPF planet to here in any numbers, what we’re going to need is our very own resident thread psychiatrist. 
> 
> 
> These characters can barely string a sentence together that makes any sense, as the vast majority is basedon opinion and belief. When occassionally they do try to present their beliefs as facts and they’re dispelled, they revert back to beliefs, so it’s a pointless exercise. They’re not your genuine liberal, they’re trolls. If our troll wants to believe subversion is really espionage and an opinion that someone is a meglomaniac is a fact, smile and move on. 
> 
> 
> _'So you think the Russians interfered in the elections'
> 
> 'No, I don’t think that.'
> ...



Actually I was invited to be here.

----------


## jet57

> KNOCK off the trolling. you are sounding like an idiot parrot repeating the same BS over and over. polly want a cracker?


I note that you can't prove any of analysis wrong either.  

Interesting, none of the righties here have brains to converse like adults on politics.

----------


## jet57

> only in your wet dreams do they stand as fact. how sad to be a sheep/tool/cult member of a political party. have no morals and standards?


Sorry booboo but it's going to stand as fact because it is.  I even included a Google feature for those who decided I was wrong, so that all you could research the facts yourselves, but not a'one of you people has the brains to do it.

So _it stands as fact_.

So it's on to part 2.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Sorry booboo but it's going to stand as fact because it is.  I even included a Google feature for those who decided I was wrong, so that all you could research the facts yourselves, but not a'one of you people has the brains to do it.
> 
> So _it stands as fact_.
> 
> So it's on to part 2.


More like, liberals LIE. ALL THE TIME. ABOUT EVERYTHING.

Liberals and truth don't mix.

Google is owned by liberals. They lie too. They also can't write a text editor to save their lives. They're woefully incompetent.

Same old story. Liberal selling snake oil. Same shit, different day.

----------

Dan40 (05-19-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I note that you can't prove any of analysis wrong either.  
> 
> Interesting, none of the righties here have brains to converse like adults on politics.


More like, you're not worth it. You don't rate. You don't qualify for an actual debate.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-19-2018),MrMike (05-19-2018)

----------


## MrMike

> More like, you're not worth it. You don't rate. You don't qualify for an actual debate.


Agreed.  I pretty much ignore him...

----------

Jen (05-19-2018),Pork Chop (05-19-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Actually I was invited to be here.


Mistakes are made, obviously your invite, IF TRUE, was a mistake.

----------


## Dan40

> I note that you can't prove any of analysis wrong either.  
> 
> Interesting, none of the righties here have brains to converse like adults on politics.


Pitiful that you cannot recognize a FACT.  Analysis is not a fact, it is a theory.  Since Trump became your

_PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
_
No one on the lying left has stated a FACT. * Lies,* yes. *propaganda,* yes, *wishes*, yes, *FACTS*, NO!

----------

NORAD (05-20-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

Jet 57 is under the impression that a Google search based on his world view is hermeneutically _prima facie_ under the principle of _ aequitas hermeneutica_.

----------

memesofine (05-19-2018),Rutabaga (05-22-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

I think all this does throw up an interesting point about google and its relationship with an Obama society. Just as the 60s used LSD as a mind altering substance, google for many in this generation is also used to tune in and drop out into a fantasy world, for which it was never intended. The rise of virtual reality, in which people create a whole new online world for themselves and become 3D characters, or come together as bizarre LGBT creations based on belief in specialised safe space forums like Democratic Underground. Could the current rising level of liberal mental illness have been produced without google?


Many of us here spent our formative years doing research in libraries. A necessary chore, but writing books took knowledge, reading them took intelligence and they required an author name who was judged on what theyd written. Conversely, someone certified clinically insane and calling themselves Dingbat2000 can now post an article opinion presented as fact that the world doesnt really exist and have a following of equally bizarre spaced out thousands. 


I could say look folks, seriously, in real life Im actually a transgendered carrot, now prove Im not and if you cant I must be right and just on the odd chance that you can, I dont believe you and to prove Im right heres a link to google to check, but whatever facts you find youre wrong because my opinions are right. Google is the perfect vehicle for a 'Change you can believe in' society, but the mind altering consequences for a whole generation have been horrendous.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-19-2018),nonsqtr (05-19-2018),NORAD (05-20-2018),Rutabaga (05-22-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I think all this does throw up an interesting point about google and it’s relationship with an Obama society. Just as the 60s used LSD as a mind altering substance, google for many in this generation is also used to tune in and drop out into a fantasy world, for which it was never intended. The rise of virtual reality, in which people create a whole new online world for themselves and become 3D characters, or come together as bizarre LGBT creations based on belief in specialised safe space forums like Democratic Underground. Could the current rising level of liberal mental illness have been produced without google?
> 
> 
> Many of us here spent our formative years doing research in libraries. A necessary chore, but writing books took knowledge, reading them took intelligence and they required an author name who was judged on what they’d written. Conversely, someone certified clinically insane and calling themselves Dingbat2000 can now post an article opinion presented as fact that the world doesn’t really exist and have a following of equally bizarre spaced out thousands. 
> 
> 
> I could say look folks, seriously, in real life I’m actually a transgendered carrot, now prove I’m not and if you can’t I must be right and just on the odd chance that you can, I don’t believe you and to prove I’m right here’s a link to google to check, but whatever facts you find you’re wrong because my opinions are right. Google is the perfect vehicle for a 'Change you can believe in' society, but the mind altering consequences for a whole generation have been horrendous.


It makes everyone an "expert" in 5 minutes!

----------

Pork Chop (05-19-2018),Rutabaga (05-22-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

> It makes everyone an "expert" in 5 minutes!


I like to use this analogy:

Dummy One:  Do you know any experts in astrophysics?

Dummy Two: Do you have an internet connection?

Dummy One: Yes.

Dummy Two: Hold my beer.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-19-2018),nonsqtr (05-19-2018),NORAD (05-20-2018)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Actually I was invited to be here.


And we are darned glad to have you.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I note that you can't prove any of analysis wrong either.  
> 
> Interesting, none of the righties here have brains to converse like adults on politics.


I do. Try me.

----------

Pork Chop (05-19-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> It makes everyone an "expert" in 5 minutes!


Well, thats true. In a world devoid of facts, its as easy to turn Obama into a Messiah as it is to turn Trump into a Nazi and voters into RWNJs, depending on who they vote for of course. 

Relive the fantasies with Pork Chops compilation of what a liberal society looks like. Just as an aside liberals, this is why the majority voted for Trump.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-20-2018)

----------


## NORAD

sumptin odd going on here ...............?????????????

----------


## jet57

> I do. Try me.


Easy; go read my analysis and prove it wrong.

----------


## jet57

> And we are darned glad to have you.


Thank you.

----------


## jet57

> More like, you're not worth it. You don't rate. You don't qualify for an actual debate.


More like what I posted is waaaay beyond your capacity to deal with.  You should be embarrassed.

----------


## Dan40

> Easy; go read my analysis and prove it wrong.


Are you able to prove it correct?  The burden of proof IS on you.

----------

Tennyson (05-20-2018)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

@jet57

The Mueller investigation is clearly about removing the President of the United States of America, who was legally voted into office.  The Democrats were clear about Hillary being a shoe in.  But, alas, they were as usual, WRONG.

As per typical Democrat fashion, this is clearly a temper tantrum, brought on, and daily executed by the left.  Trump is not in collusion with Russia.  This is clearly indicated by the left, on a daily basis.  First there was the accusation.  Then when Trump got nasty with Russia, the leftist media went after Trump for attempting to start a world war.  Please use your Google method, to try and side step that.  They are even starting to stop talking about it, except those with a huge hard on for a dictatorship.  Those, such as yourself.  You want a Democrat in the White House.  One that breaks the oath of office.  Who attacks the Constitution, and one that dictates what the People will do, under penalty of law.  Obama attacked southern states for not allowing illegals into their state.  This is also available to be found on Google.

You want to claim Trump is a socialist.  Yet, again, you only apply the label to Trump, not the real socialists.  Hillary, bought the DNC.  Kicked Bernie Sanders out of the running.  Now, one could question why someone who had a shot of becoming President, simply sat it out, and even publicly endorsed Hillary.  Was what she did, legal?  I am sure the die hard Bernie supporters would certainly like to know what really happened, and why their pick was ousted in such a manner.  

Let’s put this another way.  Trump who has far more money than the Clinton Foundation, could have done that on the Republican side of the isle.  Killed all 12 nominees, with a simple buy.  Just like Hillary.  We all know what would have happened.  There would have been no Trump nomination.  There would have been lawsuits, and outrage.  But, Hillary did it, with little backlash.  That is a dictatorship.  Socialism is one step removed from communism.  That’s it.  One step.  

This is what you so desperately want for the USA.  You are a danger to freedom, and the Republic.  There is no democracy in a Republic.  There is not one use of the word democracy in the US Constitution, or the Bill of Rights.  So stop pretending you have all this wisdom.  All you have is feelings.  And feelings have never in the course of humanity made the proper decisions.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-20-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

This is bigger than a Civil War.


Yes, it is in part a civil war, and approximately 20% of the American Public want to invite in a totalitarian communist regime.


But this is also a World War which is in Part an Invasion of the United States.

The Communist Chinese are not our friends, and they are COMMUNISTS!

Russia isn't much better.

The Soviet forces world wide may have appeared to have given up in the "Tear down this wall" disolution of the Soviet Union and the apparent end to the Cold War.


They Cold War never ended, our enemies in Russia and China simply did a vast fake-out and change of tactics.


DO NOT TRUST CHINA!


This is a World War against Communism!


-

----------


## nonsqtr

Remember that the corporations are agnostic in this equation. They don't care whether the regime is communist or not, all they care about is markets. People exist regardless of what kind of regime governs them, and as long as that regime allows markets the corporations are perfectly happy.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Remember that the corporations are agnostic in this equation. They don't care whether the regime is communist or not, all they care about is markets. People exist regardless of what kind of regime governs them, and as long as that regime allows markets the corporations are perfectly happy.


Corporations are just legal structures.  The PEOPLE who RUN the corporation, make up its character.

Some are free-market.  Some are innovative.  Some are controlled by lawyers, and many of those phalanxes of lawyers are made up of Leftists who believe all wealth comes from government and that crony connections are the ticket to success.

Blaming corporations, is like blaming office buildings.  They have nothing to do with what the corporation does.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I do. Try me.


Initially I too hoped this would lead to debate, but this character is not a liberal, its a troll. Ive already stated two immediate and obvious inaccuracies; a) that espionage is different from subversion and b) labelling someone a meglomaniac is a stereotype opinion, not a fact. Whatever you say or prove theyll just pile on stupidity, its why theyre here.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-20-2018),MisterVeritis (05-20-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> This is bigger than a Civil War.
> 
> Yes, it is in part a civil war, and approximately 20% of the American Public want to invite in a totalitarian communist regime.
> 
> But this is also a World War which is in Part an Invasion of the United States.
> 
> The Communist Chinese are not our friends, and they are COMMUNISTS!
> 
> Russia isn't much better.
> ...


Some of that is way out K. 

The Chinese are communists in name only and went capitalist years ago. China is simply a police state, certainly not communist and Russia is now arguably more conservative than a large minority of the US. The invasion, if we can call it that, didn’t come from outside, it was the home-grown internal kind; the one Lincoln warned you about. Your biggest enemy is not Russia or China, who have both suggested cooperation and power sharing, it’s people like Obama, Hillary and Sanders.

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Some of that is way out K. 
> 
> The Chinese are communists in name only and went capitalist years ago. China is simply a police state, certainly not communist and Russia is now arguably more conservative than a large minority of the US. The invasion, if we can call it that, didn’t come from outside, it was the home-grown internal kind; the one Lincoln warned you about. Your biggest enemy is not Russia or China, who have both suggested cooperation and power sharing, it’s people like Obama, Hillary and Sanders.


They still call themselves Communists!

In China, they still have all of the means of production under government ownership and control.

Cyberwar: How Chinese Hackers Became a Major Threat to The U.S.

Russia-backed hackers are attacking network equipment around the globe, say US and Britain | South China Morning Post

Chinese Army Hackers Are Trying to Bring Down U.S. Infrastructure, After All - The Atlantic



They still practice putting political disidents in "Re-education Camps".

China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps' | World news | The Guardian


They still routinely commit cyber attacks against U.S. infrastructure!

They still threaten America with military force if we interfer in those countries they claim as inside their "Sphere of Influence", but assume that we, the United States, cannot do the same.

China Threatens U.S. Airlines Over Taiwan References  Foreign Policy

They still sneer at being held to enviromental air quality emmission and International Waters wildelife protection regulations recognised and honored by most of the rest of the planet. 

China pollution: Survey finds 70% of firms break regulations - BBC News

China's oceans are overfished, so it's sending fisherman to international waters and other nation's seas to catch seafood â€” Quartz


They still fund communist and radical far leftist groups, including those commiting acts of violence and vandalism here in the United States.

Chinaâs Long Arm Reaches Into American Campuses  Foreign Policy

China co-opts a Buddhist sect in global effort to smear the Dalai Lama



Tell me, what would happen if America started openly funding violent and property destructive disident group in China?


What would happen if U.S. Pentagon Cyber weapon specialists started doing infrastructure cyber attacks on Chinese power plants?


I think you're being naive.


Yes, many of America's problems are being created or at least acted out by American born Domestic Terrorists, like Lois Lerner, James Comey, Brennan, Antifa, and BLM. 

But where do they get their funding?  Where do they get their computer software and hardware?  Where do they get their training and organization?


Yes, George Soros is part of it... so are Saudi Oil Princes. 


But the Chinese Government is Also playing the game... and so are the Russians... in cooperation with the Obama Administration.


I guess what surprised me the most, when I started looking at this in detail... was that there are a large number of these attacks, groups, and plots which envolved British and French Far-Left Oriented Former official government Spies.

This is a Global Semi-Warm War.


It has not yet become a Hot-War, but it is NOT a cold war either!


-

----------


## Kurmugeon

Here is another way that China is destroying Americans:

Underground labs in China are devising potent new opiates faster than authorities can respond | Science | AAAS

----------


## Pork Chop

@Kurmugeon

Of course the Chinese government call themselves communists, just as the US still called itself the Land of the free under Obama. Sorry, but the Chinese have a capitalist economy with private businesses everywhere. The government do control the central economy, but its a hive of free enterprise. If youre going to get your quotes from western MSM, of course youre going to get the MSM view. 


Re-education camps? Definitely and a very good idea as well (theyre actually work camps). The police are allowed to put antisocial characters in jail for up to three years without trial. This means very few repeat offenders and very little street crime. Drug dealers over a certain limit are executed in public. The safest place Ive ever lived in.  


Ah, the cyber attacks. Dont you think the western intelligence agencies dont do the same? The shock and surprise that NSA was spying on its own citizens and the GCHQ in the UK, never mind outside the west.


China isnt involved in the enviromental emmissions and the penguins are dieing thing? You mean being part of the global warming catastrophe scam that never happened?


China is funding communists in the US? Rubbish. China didnt make your campuses cultural Marxist, Obama did that.


_'Tell me, what would happen if America started openly funding violent and property destructive disident group in China'_?  
They do, the so-called umbrella revolution in Hong Kong 2015 was western funded, as was the Ukrainian coup in 2014 and all the regime changes and Arab Springs. 


_'They still threaten America with military force if we interfer in those countries they claim as inside their "Sphere of Influence", but assume that we, the United States, cannot do the same.'_ 
Absolutely and quite rightly they threaten retaliation if the US military come into their backyard, just as the US would threaten retaliation if China or Russia started to interfere in Cuba or Mexico. But neither Russia or China are in Americas back yard, its the US military that are in everyone elses.


_'But where do they get their funding? Where do they get their computer software and hardware? Where do they get their training and organization'_?  
You answered your own question, from people like Soros, the Clinton Foundation, Saudi Arabia 


_'But the Chinese Government is Also playing the game... and so are the Russians... in cooperation with the Obama Administration.'_ 
Of course they are, is that a surprise? Yet the Russians were warning the US as early as 2012 not to elect Obama the communist and the Chinese stay as clear as possible from the whole mess that resulted in. Its why Trump was initially so popular in both China and Russia as he favoured dialogue. The hope is that Trump realises that power sharing will eventually have to happen and doesnt end up just another populist neocon.


It is not a global war, what happened in the past couple of decades is entirely of western origin. China and Russia are not going to invade the US or Europe, there is absolutely no reason for them to do so. The biggest threats to world peace are from the US government, NATO and the European Union, all of whom are expansionist and view themselves as the worlds dominating police force.   


So what you have is the Russians elected Trump, the Chinese made US campuses communist, neither will let us dominate their countries  Trump was brought in to MAGA, not to further try to dominate and control the world.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Here is another way that China is destroying Americans:
> 
> Underground labs in China are devising potent new opiates faster than authorities can respond | Science | AAAS


The Chinese are now also responsible for your drugs problem?!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Kurmugeon

> The Chinese are now also responsible for your drugs problem?!


Now you're accusing me of having a Drug Problem?

You're resorting to personal attacks, rather than debating the evidence I provided?

Fine, let's get this over with...

I've got allot of health problems, brought on mostly from working in a government lab.  

I've never participated in any illegal drugs.

I've stopped most consumption of alchohol, due to liver problems brought on by heavy metal poisoning. 

I occassionally smoke tobacco in a pipe, as a stress coping mechanism, but nothing more than legal, common Tobacco.

I have knowledge of illegal drugs, and their impact on Americans, because I live in New Mexico, which is the primary illegal importation corridor for drugs coming from Mexico.  

Here in New Mexico, You can't avoid learning about it, you'll find the results lying dead in the gutters all over the state. 

This has also given me knowledge of just how evil, violent, politically powerful, and well funded,  the Mexican and South American Drug Cartel street gangs have become.

I have pity for drug addicts. I have no pity for drug dealers. 

-

----------


## Pork Chop

> Now you're accusing me of having a Drug Problem?
> 
> You're resorting to personal attacks, rather than debating the evidence I provided?
> 
> Fine, let's get this over with...
> 
> I've got allot of health problems, brought on mostly from working in a government lab.  
> 
> I've never participated in any illegal drugs.
> ...


Don’t twist my words K, I said *your* meaning America as your link suggested, *not you* personally, which your link didn’t suggest either. _' … the Mexican and South American Drug Cartel street gangs’_? Yes, not the Chinese. 


I personally pity none of them, users or dealers. There wouldn’t be users without dealers and there wouldn’t be dealers without users and I also fully support the efforts of Duterte in the Philippines in clearing up his own drug infested mess by putting them out of their misery. It might not be touchy feely, but boy, does it work! If we’re going to blame suppliers, let’s blame stores for selling alcohol and the devestated lives that produces. I recently spent six years in China and I can put my hand on my heart and say I was never offered, or saw any drug dealing going on.


The problem with indoctrination is that it occurs in both the left and the right. From the liberal perspective of it’s all the fault of RWNJ racist conservatives, to the opposite of it’s all the fault of the Chinese and Russians. It’s neither; the fault was nearly a decade of voting in Obama, for which everyone is now running around blaming everyone else. Neither the Russians or Chinese suggested the US spread its wealth around, legalise drugs, light up the White House in rainbow colours, or the Soros funding of BLM and ANTIFA. 


Rather than being involved or responsible for anything and having been through all this themselves, the Russians and Chinese are keeping the west at arms length and simply saying, 'we told you this would happen.' Blaming others is particularly dangerous, because it means the US still hasn’t fully learned its lesson (The Mueller inquiry springs to mind). Venezuela blames America, Zimbabwe blames the whites and N. Korea blames everyone. What lies behind all this are the American voters who were seduced to vote twice for a cultural revolution and now poor old Trump has to come in and clean up the mess – and is even getting blamed for that!  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

I  notice in the news this morning that the blame game continues with Oliver North now starting to blame the drug Ritalin for the spate of school shootings. NO, NO, NO! It wasn’t the fault of guns, or drugs, or the Russians, or the Chinese, or conservatives, or Trump … It was nearly ten years of Obama that opened the Pandora’s box of crazies. The blame game is simply an effort to find an excuse.

----------


## Kurmugeon

I think you need to study up a bit on K2, Spice and other synth Pot forumulas, and then look carefully at who is manufacturing it.

Synthetic marijuana: What is it, how does it work, and is it dangerous? - Vox

It isn't coming from Mexico or South America, it is being made in China.

But the synthetic opiods being made in China are even worse.

China is NOT America's friend.

-

----------

nonsqtr (05-21-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> @Kurmugeon
> 
> Of course the Chinese government call themselves communists, just as the US still called itself the Land of the free under Obama. Sorry, but the Chinese have a capitalist economy with private businesses everywhere. The government do control the central economy, but its a hive of free enterprise. If youre going to get your quotes from western MSM, of course youre going to get the MSM view. 
> 
> 
> Re-education camps? Definitely and a very good idea as well (theyre actually work camps). The police are allowed to put antisocial characters in jail for up to three years without trial. This means very few repeat offenders and very little street crime. Drug dealers over a certain limit are executed in public. The safest place Ive ever lived in.  
> 
> 
> Ah, the cyber attacks. Dont you think the western intelligence agencies dont do the same? The shock and surprise that NSA was spying on its own citizens and the GCHQ in the UK, never mind outside the west.
> ...


The Chinese system is not free-enterprise but a variation of Crony Corporatism.  NOTHING happens without the government's explicit permission, and that permission can be retracted anytime.  And often is.

The others, especially your endorsement of Re-Education camps...assumes a noble purpose on the part of government.  Implicit in it, is that government power can be trusted and is not likely to be abused.

Mueller, anyone?  The dozens of rich Democrat millionaires in CON-gress?

On another post you praised the Phillipines' proposal or practice (not sure which) of capital punishment for drug traffickers.  Okay, fine - on the face of it.  Government never levels false charges, trumped-up charges, ever?  Again...Mueller and Gen. Flynn.  Mueller and Jared Kuschner.  Mueller, "inviting" Trump to come down and make some statements.

Conversely, look at all that was glossed over with The Billary Foundation and Server Farm.  Government is never corrupt?  OUR government is the only one that is corrupt?

The foundational principle of our nation has always been LIMITED GOVERNMENT, and DISBURSEMENT OF POWER - as local as is practical.  State Sovereignty - Federalism.  Local control.

----------

Kurmugeon (05-20-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

Yes, nothing happens without government approval, but its what stopped it going down is the same recession road the US went down, where a few people were able to bring down a whole economic system. China is booming and the west?


Re-education camps (work camps) are not a noble act, its a necessary one to keep the anti-socials at bay. There are no BLM or ANTIFA looters and rioters in China. Power will always be abused, its why Trump was elected to expose it and hopefully do something about it.


You can have a drug epedemic, or you can do something about it, but what you cant complain is youve got one and blame another country for doing it.


In theory the US We the people, limited government, State sovereignty  When did that last happen, because isnt this what Trump is being asked to restore?


Im not praising China, of course it has many faults, but what is happening in the US isnt anything to do with China as has been suggested.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Yes, nothing happens without government approval, but it’s what stopped it going down is the same recession road the US went down, where a few people were able to bring down a whole economic system. China is booming and the west?
> 
> 
> Re-education camps (work camps) are not a noble act, it’s a necessary one to keep the anti-socials at bay. There are no BLM or ANTIFA looters and rioters in China. Power will always be abused, it’s why Trump was elected to expose it and hopefully do something about it.
> 
> 
> You can have a drug epedemic, or you can do something about it, but what you can’t complain is you’ve got one and blame another country for doing it.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it does. It's not China's fault though, it's more the fault of US corporations, and therefore by extension the US government.

----------


## Pork Chop

I dont do the neocon stuff, which is as bad as its Obama opposite.

Sometimes it needs someone to give it to you like it is, without all the excuses and HOO-RAR.


The Chinese and Russians did not let BLM and ANTIFA loose on your streets. They did not legalise drugs or homosexual so-called marriage. They did not cause the 2008 recession and are not responsible for those now shooting up your schools. In a first-world nation, priding itself on exceptionalism and considering themselves the worlds police force, a Marxist homosexual from Kenya with a transvestite wife was able to convince a majority population that he was a Messiah and to vote for him! Using an american euphanism, America was suckered! Embarrasing looking back isnt it, but thats exactly what happened. Didnt you notice the rest of the world laughing at you, the ones you now blame for it?


Finally its needed another Reagan (Trump) to clean up the mess American voters made, not Chinese voters or Russian ones  you, the Americans. Of course not everyone was fooled, but enough of you to produce the dumbest generation in history. Obama, Clinton, Pelosi, Reid  are you serious? You vote for these kind of characters and tell the rest of the world that youre exceptional? Your constitution is exceptional, but not the voters and the constitution didnt protect you from the mess Obama made, which tens of millions cheered for and still do.


Dont give me all this HOO-RAR stuff, because what America voted in was finally got rid of nearly 30 years ago in Europe, while many Americans are still in the political stoneage cheering them on. And you think the outside world want any of what youve just been through? They wont let us into their backyards? Good God, do you blame them? Maybe Trump will do a job of cleaning up the mess, but dont expect the world to cheer you on for a long time yet.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I don’t do the neocon stuff, which is as bad as its Obama opposite.
> 
> Sometimes it needs someone to give it to you like it is, without all the excuses and HOO-RAR.
> 
> 
> The Chinese and Russians did not let BLM and ANTIFA loose on your streets. They did not legalise drugs or homosexual so-called marriage. They did not cause the 2008 recession and are not responsible for those now shooting up your schools. In a first-world nation, priding itself on exceptionalism and considering themselves the world’s police force, a Marxist homosexual from Kenya with a transvestite ‘wife’ was able to convince a majority population that he was a Messiah and to vote for him! Using an american euphanism, America was suckered! Embarrasing looking back isn’t it, but that’s exactly what happened. Didn’t you notice the rest of the world laughing at you, the ones you now blame for it?
> 
> 
> Finally it’s needed another Reagan (Trump) to clean up the mess American voters made, not Chinese voters or Russian ones – you, the Americans. Of course not everyone was fooled, but enough of you to produce the dumbest generation in history. Obama, Clinton, Pelosi, Reid … are you serious? You vote for these kind of characters and tell the rest of the world that you’re exceptional? Your constitution is exceptional, but not the voters and the constitution didn’t protect you from the mess Obama made, which tens of millions cheered for and still do.
> ...


This is a European telling an American he's holier-than-thou?

Why don't you clean up your own mess before you start looking at ours?

You clowns have a Muslim mayor in your most important city, encouraging Sharia zones and the raping of Little girls and boys.

You have the toughest gun control laws in the world and the highest assault rates in the world. Your elected morons aren't going to let you get out of Euro, and your politicians are busier spying on us than they are paying attention to you.

So like, we can handle our own problems, and we're doing so. You...  :Dontknow:

----------


## Pork Chop

Following on from my last post as Ive been a bit busy today. Lets not get personal, were not liberals and can debate like adults. I chose to emigrate, not west to an equal mess, but away from it. Unlike many of you, I already knew what the European Union and Obama are. I dont take sides, Ill rubbish the UK and the EU equally except that the EU was largely forced by pro-union government treaties, not voted in. 


You talk about Russia and China as though theyre alien planets. When is the last  time you heard a Chinese or Russian Premier talk about spread the wealth around and you didnt build that on your own? Decades ago, now have a quick glance at this   

Mapping Chinas Middle Class

China on course to become 'world's most Christian nation' within 15 years

Not what they told you on Fox news? Thats while Obama was demolishing Americas middle-class and putting millions on equality food stamps and Satanists were building Lucifer statues in Detroit, 2015. 

Never mind China and Russia, this is what the beginnings of an American police state look like. 


If the founding fathers were to stand before you now, what would you say to them? What would you say to Lincoln who forewarned that America would be destroyed from within (not by Russian or Chinese bogeymen). Since the beginning of the Republic youve had a bare two decades of peace when youve not either been knocking the hell out of someone else, or when youre not doing that, slaughtering each other on the streets. 


Never mind the 'bringing democracy' rhetoric, the American military when it comes to invasions and bombings make the Nazis look like amateurs. Its like a blood bath. 

This puts Ghengis Khan to shame 

This is what was happening behind your backs.


The world is sick of it, thats why theres so much animosity towards America and a large part of Trumps popularity when he suggested dialogue with others. Do you know how many have died since WW2 to keep the exceptionality myth  alive? One estimate is around 20m, which makes the Jewish holocaust seem like childs play and is in third place behind the Chinese and Russian revolutions. America is the only country in the world to need a Homeland Defence Act to protect itself against the wrath of the outside world. Folks if America ever does collapse and I hope it wont but changes its act under Trump, the world is going to string you up from the lamp posts! 


Dont blame me for bringing up some unpalatable truths. I already know what Europe and the UK is like, youre not telling me anything new, I however will bring you some bad news away from your MSM indoctrination, just as I do with liberals.   
There, has that got you all worked up and excited? Has it come as a shock to learn that your first-world lifestyle came at the price of tens of millions dead and that if America had to live within its means, youd look like Venezuela? 

Its not America, European Union or UK bashing, its not liberal propaganda and Im not trolling; its something you need to face up to and hope Trump will keep his election promises to MAGA, because if he fails, the path down will be a short and bloody one. (Polite cough), I hope you don't mind me mentioning all this and we're all still friends? :Smile:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yes, nothing happens without government approval, but its what stopped it going down is the same recession road the US went down, where a few people were able to bring down a whole economic system. China is booming and the west?
> 
> 
> Re-education camps (work camps) are not a noble act, its a necessary one to keep the anti-socials at bay. There are no BLM or ANTIFA looters and rioters in China. Power will always be abused, its why Trump was elected to expose it and hopefully do something about it.
> 
> 
> You can have a drug epedemic, or you can do something about it, but what you cant complain is youve got one and blame another country for doing it.
> 
> 
> ...


China is "booming"?  So they say; and the pro-tyranny cheerleader mediuh.

There's those ghost cities; and there's stories DOCUMENTED WITH VIDEO of Chinese office high-rises and skyscrapers knocked down a few years after construction - in one documented case, months after.

China has a lot of "economic activity" as the go-to manufacturer for the West now - for its slave-labor compounds they call "factories."  That's not economic activity as the free West understands it; and it's not sustainable.  China's crony-corporate plants (sometimes part-owned or managed by Japanese or Korean or German firms) are the low bidders; they build iPhones and Honda motorcycles and BMW cars and motorcycles and other goods; the Chinese government and crony administrators are paid.  The workers are not.

The profits are filtered into the PRA, the Chinese army.  That, too, is only a "boom" in the Third-Reich model - when Onkle Adolf was building up his war machine.

Do you want a world, a society, where suicide at the workplace is such a risk that sharp objects are restricted, where there are nets under every window?  We have places with similar morale, now - they're called "prisons."

Do you want a world where business executives are REQUIRED to ally with the government; take the government as a silent partner, a MAJORITY partner; and then when things go wrong, as happens with business, those executives are "disappeared"?

That is the world of modern China.  Don't let the pro-tyranny media spin deceive you.  They loved the German Miracle, too.

----------


## Pork Chop

> China is "booming"?  So they say; and the pro-tyranny cheerleader mediuh.
> 
> There's those ghost cities; and there's stories DOCUMENTED WITH VIDEO of Chinese office high-rises and skyscrapers knocked down a few years after construction - in one documented case, months after.
> 
> China has a lot of "economic activity" as the go-to manufacturer for the West now - for its slave-labor compounds they call "factories."  That's not economic activity as the free West understands it; and it's not sustainable.  China's crony-corporate plants (sometimes part-owned or managed by Japanese or Korean or German firms) are the low bidders; they build iPhones and Honda motorcycles and BMW cars and motorcycles and other goods; the Chinese government and crony administrators are paid.  The workers are not.
> 
> The profits are filtered into the PRA, the Chinese army.  That, too, is only a "boom" in the Third-Reich model - when Onkle Adolf was building up his war machine.
> 
> Do you want a world, a society, where suicide at the workplace is such a risk that sharp objects are restricted, where there are nets under every window?  We have places with similar morale, now - they're called "prisons."
> ...


Answer me two questions. When did you last live in China and which MSM source do you get your information from. 

Suicides in the workplace, nets under windows, the government as a majority partner … Is that what they’re pumping into your head?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  

Good God man, what planet are you on? You sound like the people on CNN with their fantasies. It’s all going to collapse any day now? Do you know how many years that one has been doing the rounds for? Do you know they have a GDP of between 6 to 7% while the west is trying not to sink into another recession before it’s come out of this one? 

I recently came back from living in China for six years, I don’t get my news from the media. You’re on a fantasy trip there. Hey, perhaps they'll also invade any day now depending which news garbage you watch  :Smile:

----------


## JustPassinThru

The FOXCONN factories are notorious that way; and have been documented by independent, multiple sources.

The ghost-cities have also been noted.  As well, independent bloggers published on ZeroHedge have done photo shoots of some of the interiors - some of those new structures are unusable right from the start.  It's what happens with a Command-and-Control economy - be it Russian, Chinese, Venezuelan, or even with a Western government project.

I don't watch CNN and I don't have a television set.  I suck in blogs and small news sites; and I remain skeptical.  But the totality of evidence can convince; and I've seen the weight of evidence.

The Chinese economy, as it is, is a PARASITE on the West.  It sucks in Western cash and puts out goods made by non-consumer prisoner-workers, much of those goods vastly-inferior.  Some, not so, I grant.

But the profit does not go to the majority of people involved - it goes to government, to the People's Liberation Army.  Yes, the Chinese war machine is flush with cash, and is arming up.  Those are also documented by the weight of reports.  Do you think the huge investments by the PLC, are made from nothing?  Are you aware of the artificial islands the PLC is building, so as to extend territorial range to control most/all of the South China Sea?

Are you aware of the growth of the Chinese navy, from virtually nothing, to now a significant force?  Soon-enough you'll see, beyond your desire to deny, the true aims of the Chinese government.

----------

Knightkore (05-21-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> I  notice in the news this morning that the blame game continues with Oliver North now starting to blame the drug Ritalin for the spate of school shootings. NO, NO, NO! It wasnt the fault of guns, or drugs, or the Russians, or the Chinese, or conservatives, or Trump  It was nearly ten years of Obama that opened the Pandoras box of crazies. The blame game is simply an effort to find an excuse.


Guns are no more responsible than a loaf of bread.  Blaming guns is prolonging the problem.  That does not mean any one drug is responsible or any combination of drugs.  Culture, society, education, diet, drugs, absent parents are all part of the violence we have today.

Guns are only a tool as is a brick or a stick or a fist.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Guns are no more responsible than a loaf of bread.  Blaming guns is prolonging the problem.  That does not mean any one drug is responsible or any combination of drugs.  Culture, society, education, diet, drugs, absent parents are all part of the violence we have today.
> 
> Guns are only a tool as is a brick or a stick or a fist.


Absloutely agree. My point was the blame game. The liberals blame guns for the violence and the opposite side blame drugs and the Chinese. The Chinese supplied the drugs, that sent them crazy, who got the guns, that caused the violence … The truth is that Obama produced the liberal crazies who now run amok. It’s not Trump voters who are out shooting people in schools. What is happening now couldn’t have happened even twenty years ago and Obama and his radicals have to take the lions share of blame in all this. Not the Chinese, not the Russians and not Trump.

----------

Rutabaga (05-22-2018)

----------


## jet57

> Agreed.  I pretty much ignore him...


I noticed that you couldn't prove the analysis wrong either.

----------


## Pork Chop

> The FOXCONN factories are notorious that way; and have been documented by independent, multiple sources.
> 
> The ghost-cities have also been noted.  As well, independent bloggers published on ZeroHedge have done photo shoots of some of the interiors - some of those new structures are unusable right from the start.  It's what happens with a Command-and-Control economy - be it Russian, Chinese, Venezuelan, or even with a Western government project.
> 
> I don't watch CNN and I don't have a television set.  I suck in blogs and small news sites; and I remain skeptical.  But the totality of evidence can convince; and I've seen the weight of evidence.
> 
> The Chinese economy, as it is, is a PARASITE on the West.  It sucks in Western cash and puts out goods made by non-consumer prisoner-workers, much of those goods vastly-inferior.  Some, not so, I grant.
> 
> But the profit does not go to the majority of people involved - it goes to government, to the People's Liberation Army.  Yes, the Chinese war machine is flush with cash, and is arming up.  Those are also documented by the weight of reports.  Do you think the huge investments by the PLC, are made from nothing?  Are you aware of the artificial islands the PLC is building, so as to extend territorial range to control most/all of the South China Sea?
> ...


No, don’t give me all that opinion like liberal stuff; hey it’s true I saw it on Fox and here’s a link to an empty head news site. Poor old America, what on earth have they done to you? One half is screaming the Russians elected Trump and the other half that China is behind the drugs epedemic and they’re having to put nets under windows to stop the Chinese commiting suicide?!

The mistake you make is a common one and that’s presenting your opinion as fact without an explanation, because you heard it somewhere. It said, therefore it is.


So here’s a little bit of alternative.

What appear to be slave labour wage factories in the west are not in China. The cost of living is three to four times as cheap as the west. So that small salary that wouldn’t even feed you for a day in the west is a normal weekly salary in the East. Are there sweatshops? Of course there are, but when they come to light the owners are heavily punished. There are no ‘sweat shops’ in the US? (think Mexican farm workers).    


The biggest ghost city of them all is a place called Kangbashi in Ordos, Inner Mongolia, built on the edge of the Gobi dessert. It’s there many of the photo’s you see come from. I don’t need the media to tell me what it’s like, I’ve been there many times and the last time was about six months ago. These photo’s that you see were taken as it was being constructed and just as they were finishing, showing huge empty roads. Kangbashi was built to centralise the Ordos government from the surrounding districts, containing all the departments and housing. It took years to move all the departments in and meanwhile the propaganda machine went full blast trying to prove that the Chinese were so poverty stricken on the one hand and so stupid on the other that they’d built a whole city costing multi-billions for nothing. Much of the city housing was built by private companies. The wokmanship is sub-standard? Probably, like all contractors they’re looking to increase the profit margin. There are no tent cities there with hordes living on the pavement.


One very striking feature of that city that is never mentioned, but which I noticed is this. In one of the big public parks is the entrance to a big underground shelter, with the sign ‘Public shelter’. That’s in an area that doesn’t have floods or earthquakes. Do they know something we don’t?


Prisoner workers? The US prison complex is the biggest privatised slave factory in the world. Didn’t you know that, or have you been listening to the wrong news rubbish.


The Chinese, like the Japanese before them are able to make cheap. Their living costs are cheap and they’re not bleeding to death trying to subsidise an entitlement welfare utopia. They didn’t force the west to buy, the western populations bled to death with taxation bought foreign, because western companies with their huge labour costs and rising taxes couldn’t compete. The west got cheap and the Chinese got the money, it’s called free trade which is good when the US gets the best deal but bas if someone else makes a profit. There are two prices in China, one cheap for mass consumption and one expensive (by Chinese standards) – you get what you pay for.   


No, the Chinese aren’t bled to death with taxation going to the government, that’s the west you’re thinking of. I paid around 5% tax with no sales tax add-ons and tipping is frowned on. Some people I know who worked for the government were paying a high 10%. When you compare US defence spending against that of China, the Chinese is miniscule, but Chinese defence spending is what now stops the US and the venture capitalists marching into their back yard and bleeding it dry. Am I aware of the South Sea Islands? Of course I am, the Islands are a fact. The belief that they’ll use it to control is an opinion. The Chinese are going to control and invade, maybe, perhaps, later? Well, let’s hope it’s not as bad as the US blood bath of the past thirty years!


And now I’ll briefly explain why the Chinese system works and hopefully you’ll  learn more form this than all the media rubbish you’ve heard combined.  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Chop

Western capitalism is unsustainable and will eventually collapse. There are several reasons for this, but the main ones are; a) It was never designed to fund mass welfare entitlement and b) It excludes what is slowly becoming a majority population. That’s not just the US, it’s throughout the west. Using hindsight, the Chinese are able to study the western economic model and adapt it to a 'what works' system.


The system they have is quite simple. The basics of life that mass-populations need to survive, such as social housing, basic foodstuffs, water, transport and electric are dirt cheap. Luxury goods (those that aren’t necessary to sustain life), such as cars, or computers attract a high tax. This tax is used to subsidise the basics which all have access to. In other words, it doen’t matter how rich you are you can get the same cheap basic food if you choose, but conversely, it doesn’t matter how poor you are you can afford the same. As people enter the workforce and progress to higher salaries and want a more affluent lifestyle they fund the basics through luxury goods taxation, not entitlement welfare.

First, what this does is to stop any possibility of a revolution dead in its tracks. Revolutions don’t start with people who have full stomachs and neither do they vote in characters like Obama. Second, the absence of a mass welfare state means that people have more money to spend and so can create the demand and supply needed to keep capitalism not only going, but to use it for that which it was intended – creating a wealth producing society, with an upwardly mobile middle class. Third, using this economic model has resulted in a booming Chinese urban middle-class, while conversely in the US under government dependency and despite all the opinion of how wonderful US capitalism is, the very opposite is happening.  


The US sells to the highest bidder and so outprices essential basics out of the reach of many ordinary people. What this produces is a hostile and angry rising population as it heads towards mass poverty equality, both from the have-nots who are excluded and the ones being bled dry having to pay for them through ever increasing welfare taxation. It’s also why many of the US population bought Chinese, unable to afford a US asking price.


In China, the goose that lays the golden egg of capitalism is sacrosanct. The greedy bankers who brought down the western economic system and the politicians stood by and did nothing would be publicly executed!  
#
China isn’t perfect, there’s a lot that’s wrong and corruption is rife, something that the government is working on. Yet it doesn’t pretend to be a utopia like the west and realised early on that you can’t have a mass welfare society and a strong capitalist economic system. They’re completely separate things. Among the many things that Trump has to concentrate on is reducing poverty levels, because this is the Democrat voting base and Obama used that to his advantage. Those living on the breadline in tent cities are not so much interested in MAGA as where their next meal is coming from and it’s these by-products of the Obama years that Trump also needs to concentrate on because among their ranks are another million Obamas.

----------

nonsqtr (05-22-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Moral equivalence and spin.

Sure, we're just as bad.

Okay.  No point in arguing with a propagandist.  Another one in the IGNORE can.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I noticed that you couldn't prove the analysis wrong either.


What analysis?

There is no analysis, just conjecture.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Western capitalism is unsustainable and will eventually collapse. There are several reasons for this, but the main ones are; a) It was never designed to fund mass welfare entitlement and b) It excludes what is slowly becoming a majority population. That’s not just the US, it’s throughout the west. Using hindsight, the Chinese are able to study the western economic model and adapt it to a 'what works' system.
> 
> 
> The system they have is quite simple. The basics of life that mass-populations need to survive, such as social housing, basic foodstuffs, water, transport and electric are dirt cheap. Luxury goods (those that aren’t necessary to sustain life), such as cars, or computers attract a high tax. This tax is used to subsidise the basics which all have access to. In other words, it doen’t matter how rich you are you can get the same cheap basic food if you choose, but conversely, it doesn’t matter how poor you are you can afford the same. As people enter the workforce and progress to higher salaries and want a more affluent lifestyle they fund the basics through luxury goods taxation, not entitlement welfare.
> 
> First, what this does is to stop any possibility of a revolution dead in its tracks. Revolutions don’t start with people who have full stomachs and neither do they vote in characters like Obama. Second, the absence of a mass welfare state means that people have more money to spend and so can create the demand and supply needed to keep capitalism not only going, but to use it for that which it was intended – creating a wealth producing society, with an upwardly mobile middle class. Third, using this economic model has resulted in a booming Chinese urban middle-class, while conversely in the US under government dependency and despite all the opinion of how wonderful US capitalism is, the very opposite is happening.  
> 
> 
> The US sells to the highest bidder and so outprices essential basics out of the reach of many ordinary people. What this produces is a hostile and angry rising population as it heads towards mass poverty equality, both from the have-nots who are excluded and the ones being bled dry having to pay for them through ever increasing welfare taxation. It’s also why many of the US population bought Chinese, unable to afford a US asking price.
> ...


Very logical. Thank you for your first hand perspective.

----------

Pork Chop (05-22-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Moral equivalence and spin.
> 
> Sure, we're just as bad.
> 
> Okay.  No point in arguing with a propagandist.  Another one in the IGNORE can.


Facts and explanations are never propaganda JPT. The truth may be at times unpallatable, but it should make us question our world view and why we hold the beliefs that we do. I didn’t put those beliefs in your head, they’re all out of standard US MSM. 

If you go through life putting your fingers in your ears, at the end of it you’ll be none the wiser and so I hope you’ll re-consider your 'ignore' decision.  :Smile: 

In the absence of debate, I guess it’s back to the everyday mundane.

----------


## JustPassinThru

China's Xi allowed to remain 'president for life' as term limits removed - BBC News


China has approved the removal of the two-term limit on the  presidency, effectively allowing Xi Jinping to remain in power for life.

The constitutional changes were passed by the annual sitting of parliament, the National People's Congress.

The vote was widely regarded as a rubber-stamping exercise. Two delegates  voted against the change and three abstained, out of 2,964 votes.

China had imposed a two-term limit on its president since the 1990s.

But Mr Xi, who would have been due to step down in 2023, defied the  tradition of presenting a potential successor during October's Communist  Party Congress.

...
Just like us.  Very totalitarian democratic.

Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 - Wikipedia

Much as some of us would like the Occupy Nothing lowlifes forcibly dealt with, I don't think we want, or would stand for, a Washington dictatorship ordering tanks over non-violent protests.  FOR...democracy.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I noticed that you couldn't prove the analysis wrong either.


I did, twice! The nice folks at TPF sent me a prize, a music CD. Its called _'Troll me easy'_. Its really good. Heres one of the tracks.




Anyway, thats not what I wanted to say. Ive been asked to sit on a special committee to look into who gave you 61 thanks and whether bribery was involved. We know several on here are involved, possibly with the help of liberals.

I called my first witness, one Mr. Barack Hussein Obama and put the question to him directly. _'Sir, did you let this troll loose on here or indeed, as has been suggested, thank him for his trolling?'_ 




Next, I called the defendant, Jet57. _'Sir, Are you or are you not a member of the radical troll organisation, 'Friends of safe spaces' and will you tell us who gave you all those thanks?'_ 





Heres me on the right chairing the inquiry

QQ图片20140310160025.jpg
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-22-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> China's Xi allowed to remain 'president for life' as term limits removed - BBC News
> 
> 
> China has approved the removal of the two-term limit on the  presidency, effectively allowing Xi Jinping to remain in power for life.
> 
> The constitutional changes were passed by the annual sitting of parliament, the National People's Congress.
> 
> The vote was widely regarded as a rubber-stamping exercise. Two delegates  voted against the change and three abstained, out of 2,964 votes.
> 
> ...


_'I have a pen and a phone.'_ Hey, be grateful for Trump because you came very close, although what your post has to do with what I said is beyond me. Is it one of those, _'well at least we …'_ things? Isn't that what everyone here is shouting about, the lack of democracy and the _'deep state'_? If you want to carry this on JPT, go back to my posts and start refuting the contents as I did your MSM ones.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

@<a href="http://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=3620" target="_blank">Pork Chop</a> I had pork chops and corned beef hash for supper, damn! It was good! Enjoy this video, my fellow, cut of pork!

----------

Pork Chop (05-22-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

@Pork Chop I don't know why a @ does not work with a video?? Anyhow, hello!

----------

Pork Chop (05-22-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> @Pork Chop I don't know why a @ does not work with a video?? Anyhow, hello!


Coooeee  :Yo2: 

Theres some really good videos coming out lately. I wish I knew how to do them but Im not tech savvy enough.  Corned beef hash and pork chops? Mmmm, soul food for conservatives. Next time you try it add a little bit of mustard on ya pork chop (got to be British 'Colemans'). Goddammit, youll be lickin that plate clean like a Bernie supporter in a food kitchen!

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-22-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Coooeee 
> 
> There’s some really good videos coming out lately. I wish I knew how to do them but I’m not tech savvy enough.  Corned beef hash and pork chops? Mmmm, soul food for conservatives. Next time you try it add a little bit of mustard on ya pork chop (got to be British 'Colemans'). Goddammit, you’ll be lickin’ that plate clean like a Bernie supporter in a food kitchen!


LOL, I did use "hot dog relish" *relish with mustard* on some canned, chicken salad. Makes a bomb ass, sammich (Mrs Bacon is now a stroke survivor, or she would be making the sammiches)

Tell ya what, Mr Pork Chop, I can send you some Merican beer and cigs and you send Mrs Bacon some of those thai sticks! Deal?

----------


## Pork Chop

> LOL, I did use "hot dog relish" *relish with mustard* on some canned, chicken salad. Makes a bomb ass, sammich (Mrs Bacon is now a stroke survivor, or she would be making the sammiches)
> 
> Tell ya what, Mr Pork Chop, I can send you some Merican beer and cigs and you send Mrs Bacon some of those thai sticks! Deal?


Thai sticks? No Krispy no, don’t inhale, research shows that stuff is responsible for ingrowing toe nails and makes ya vote liberal! 

Relish, RELISH? That’s like ordering a Mexican Hot Dog at a National Democratic Conference, it just isn’t right, it’s just, well, it’s just not cricket. Anything other than Colemans is classed as a felony one assault on tastebuds.

Ya got to savour the taste, let it slide down into the gullet of it’s own free will, wipe ya mouth and burp politely. Say, _'Pardon me'_, while muttering, _'F**k me that was hot.'_ under your breath. 

There’s an ettiquette to be observed Krispy, one doesn’t just _eat_ pork chops, n if when you go to the toilet (bathroom) you don’t feel a burning sensation, ya just ain’t doin’ it right.   

Colemans.png

----------


## jet57

> I did, twice! The nice folks at TPF sent me a prize, a music CD. Its called _'Troll me easy'_. Its really good. Heres one of the tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thats not what I wanted to say. Ive been asked to sit on a special committee to look into who gave you 61 thanks and whether bribery was involved. We know several on here are involved, possibly with the help of liberals.
> 
> I called my first witness, one Mr. Barack Hussein Obama and put the question to him directly. _'Sir, did you let this troll loose on here or indeed, as has been suggested, thank him for his trolling?'_ 
> 
> ...


Naah, you couldn't prove it wrong; it's way over your head apparently.

----------


## memesofine

> *I note that you can't prove any of analysis wrong either.  
> 
> * Interesting, none of the righties here have brains to converse like adults on politics.


You have now said that same line over 25 times in this thread ALONE. STOP with your trolling stupidity AND only here to Agitate. You aren't something special nor are you a KNOW IT ALL.  You have been slapped down, up the side of the head and kicked in the ass now more than 25 times. Go troll your leftwing commie sites. you are BORING ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------

Knightkore (05-22-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-22-2018)

----------


## jet57

> You have now said that same line over 25 times in this thread ALONE. STOP with your trolling stupidity AND only here to Agitate. You aren't something special nor are you a KNOW IT ALL.  You have been slapped down, up the side of the head and kicked in the ass now more than 25 times. Go troll your leftwing commie sites. you are BORING ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



I never said any of that. The point is, rather than you guys simply trolling, how about trying to prove my analysis wrong?  The trolling only proves that it's way over your heads and you can't handle it, so you go on the personal attack which again only proves how weak you guys are.  The OP article was put up for comment and analysis,  I wrote a great deal of fact into my reply that absolutely refuted the OP article, and I haven't even gotten to the Federalist Papers yet, which further validate what I've said.  So I'm going to continue on and if you guys on the far right can't do anything but troll, I'm going to call you on it.  So either act like an adult, and engage my analysis with any sort of credibility or continue on like idiots - your choice.

----------


## Dan40

> I never said any of that. The point is, rather than you guys simply trolling, how about trying to prove my analysis wrong?  The trolling only proves that it's way over your heads and you can't handle it, so you go on the personal attack which again only proves how weak you guys are.  The OP article was put up for comment and analysis,  I wrote a great deal of fact into my reply that absolutely refuted the OP article, and I haven't even gotten to the Federalist Papers yet, which further validate what I've said.  So I'm going to continue on and if you guys on the far right can't do anything but troll, I'm going to call you on it.  So either act like an adult, and engage my analysis with any sort of credibility or continue on like idiots - your choice.


Give me the post # of your analysis and I'll be happy to shred your partisn bullshit, lies, and opinions.  I'll also explain the word FACT to you, but am certain it will not help you.

----------

Knightkore (05-22-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-22-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

> Give me the post # of your analysis and I'll be happy to shred your partisn bullshit, lies, and opinions.  I'll also explain the word FACT to you, but am certain it will not help you.


Page 10 #95

----------


## Pork Chop

> Naah, you couldn't prove it wrong; it's way over your head apparently.


Not could, I did. Not once, but twice. Not apparently, but factually. 

Lets refresh your memory.

_'The Mueller investigation is about  Russian espionage'  'Espionage is the stealing of secrets, not voting influence.'_

_'Your opinion of 'meglomaniac' (you failed to mention Nazi, racist and the others), is simply that, an opinion.'_

_'If any of you want proofs of what I've written, go here.... Google  I did and it sent to the main google page that doesn't contain any proof.'_

Offering google as a method to disprove beliefs with facts is about as dumb as it gets.


Heres some advice, not that youll take it so Ill present it as an explanation.

You make the mistake common to liberal thought and that is to let your beliefs form your opinions, which you then attempt to present as facts. When those 'facts' are proved to be wrong they are then denied, which is a form of intellectual dishonesty. The continued baiting to disprove your beliefs with facts is what leads to the term 'troll.' 

Jet, you stole $10 yesterday.
No I didnt!
Prove it and heres the evidence you did.

You do get it, don't you. Youre not here to debate, youre here to troll.  :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-22-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

I spy with my little eye Jet lurking in the 'users browsing' thread information box. 

The enemy approaches, present verbal arms you men and hold steady the line! 

Troll.png
_'On this battle against nonsense does our freedom depend. Shall we conquer or lose our freedoms and forever be slaves of liberal gibberish. Before you stands the enemy, trust in God and f**k Hillary. The column will advance by line …!'_

General Pork Chop to the TPF militia, Battle of TPF, 2018.  :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-23-2018),nonsqtr (05-23-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I spy with my little eye Jet lurking in the 'users browsing' thread information box. 
> 
> The enemy approaches, present verbal arms you men and hold steady the line! 
> 
> Troll.png
> _'On this battle against nonsense does our freedom depend. Shall we conquer or lose our freedoms and forever be slaves of liberal gibberish. Before you stands the enemy, trust in God and f**k Hillary. The column will advance by line …!'_
> 
> General Pork Chop to the TPF militia, Battle of TPF, 2018.


Private Bacon, reporting for duty. I bet Lt. Silvereyes, gives Jet his orders.

----------


## Pork Chop

> Private Bacon, reporting for duty. I bet Lt. Silvereyes, gives Jet his orders.


You has been promoted to divisional commander CiC 1st TPF militia. Just doin’ the commentary now.  :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-23-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

The TPF Civil War

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-23-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Page 10 #95


I went to #95 and discovered that I destroyed his opinions that he thinks is an analysis.  Its just opinions he copied from someone else with a leftist communist anti-American bent.

NO facts just opinions.  What Jet57 claims as fact is misinformation.  Intentionally or for lack of cognitive thought, is of no matter.  Just misinformation and opinions.

In my rebuttal post (#129) I also asked AGAIN for him to post EVIDENCE of Trump collusion or any other crime, and of course, he has NOT done so.

Lying leftist liberals are simple to defeat as they, individually or as a group, ARE NOT VERY INTELLIGENT.

Child like in their gullibility.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I went to #95 and discovered that I destroyed his opinions that he thinks is an analysis.  Its just opinions he copied from someone else with a leftist communist anti-American bent.
> 
> NO facts just opinions.  What Jet57 claims as fact is misinformation.  Intentionally or for lack of cognitive thought, is of no matter.  Just misinformation and opinions.
> 
> In my rebuttal post (#129) I also asked AGAIN for him to post EVIDENCE of Trump collusion or any other crime, and of course, he has NOT done so.
> 
> Lying leftist liberals are simple to defeat as they, individually or as a group, ARE NOT VERY INTELLIGENT.
> 
> Child like in their gullibility.


That’s the point, these liberals don’t do facts. Now if you’d have asked him his opinion on Trump collusion, what he thinks, then you’d get an answer. An analysis based on belief that the reader is led to presume are facts? You don’t get many of those in real life! This one is not just a liberal, it baits and taunts, it’s a troll.  :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-23-2018),Rutabaga (05-24-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> That’s the point, these liberals don’t do facts. Now if you’d have asked him his opinion on Trump collusion, what he thinks, then you’d get an answer. An analysis based on belief that the reader is led to presume are facts? You don’t get many of those in real life! This one is not just a liberal, it baits and taunts, it’s a troll.


What he did is plagiarizer another's opinion.  And thinks copying and pasting an opinion without credit transforms the plagiarized opinion into a fact.

The mods do not like that.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-23-2018)

----------


## jet57

> What analysis?
> 
> There is no analysis, just conjecture.



Analysis loaded with facts.  You've just not got the stones to credibly refute it.

----------


## Pork Chop

> What he did is plagiarizer another's opinion.  And thinks copying and pasting an opinion without credit transforms the plagiarized opinion into a fact.
> 
> The mods do not like that.


Well, academically he didn’t plagiarise. Plagiarism is copying someone else’s content and claiming credit for it and he does state it’s his own analysis. 

Everyone has opinions which because they aren’t facts don’t need a source, but what he did do and continues to do is knowingly present them as facts (even when some have already been proved wrong) and that’s intellectual _dishonesty_. 

Most liberals when they are proved wrong will disengage out of embarrasement. This one is a baiting troll so it’s understandable he’ll carry it on as long as he can find someone to bite.

----------

Rutabaga (05-24-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Analysis loaded with facts.  You've just not got the stones to credibly refute it.


lol - I generally don't waste time with trolls.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-24-2018),Tennyson (05-24-2018),Thing 1 (05-24-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Well, academically he didnt plagiarise. Plagiarism is copying someone elses content and claiming credit for it and he does state its his own analysis. 
> 
> Everyone has opinions which because they arent facts dont need a source, but what he did do and continues to do is knowingly present them as facts (even when some have already been proved wrong) and thats intellectual _dishonesty_. 
> 
> Most liberals when they are proved wrong will disengage out of embarrasement. This one is a baiting troll so its understandable hell carry it on as long as he can find someone to bite.


He is a liberal, proof that he lies at all times about all things.

For instance a puddle of opinions that he terms an analysis of FACTS.  Just opinions but he lacks the intelligence to discern the difference.

----------

Rutabaga (05-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Well, academically he didn’t plagiarise. Plagiarism is copying someone else’s content and claiming credit for it and he does state it’s his own analysis. 
> 
> Everyone has opinions which because they aren’t facts don’t need a source, but what he did do and continues to do is knowingly present them as facts (even when some have already been proved wrong) and that’s intellectual _dishonesty_. 
> 
> Most liberals when they are proved wrong will disengage out of embarrasement.* This one is a baiting troll so it’s understandable he’ll carry it on as long as he can find someone to bite.*


I for one, have no more time for him. Ignoring a troll the attention they crave is the best answer.

----------

Knightkore (05-24-2018),Rutabaga (05-24-2018)

----------


## jet57

> lol - I generally don't waste time with trolls.


You generally can't prove anything you say either; so what's your point.

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Kurmugeon (05-25-2018),Pork Chop (05-24-2018),Rutabaga (05-24-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> That’s the point, these liberals don’t do facts. Now if you’d have asked him his opinion on Trump collusion, what he thinks, then you’d get an answer. An analysis based on belief that the reader is led to presume are facts? You don’t get many of those in real life! This one is not just a liberal, it baits and taunts, it’s a troll.


progs do not know there is a difference between fact and opinion...

they just are nor bright enough to understand they are ENTIRELY different, have different definitions, are spelled differently.

you just cant fix stupid,,its terminal.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-24-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> 


lesson:

"the bait ALWAYS dies"

----------

Knightkore (05-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-24-2018),nonsqtr (06-02-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> You generally can't prove anything you say either; so what's your point.


What have you e_ver_ proved, @jet57?

----------

Rutabaga (05-25-2018)

----------


## jet57

> What have you e_ver_ proved, @jet57?


How wrong you guys on the right are; I do it every day.  This thread is another great example.

----------


## Pork Chop

> What have you e_ver_ proved, @jet57?


That you can keep a thread going for countless pages by saying absolutely nothing.  Ironically, he’s right you know.  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (05-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-25-2018),Rutabaga (05-25-2018),Thing 1 (05-26-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> How wrong you guys on the right are; I do it every day.  This thread is another great example.


Liberal self delusion.

----------

Knightkore (05-25-2018),Rutabaga (05-25-2018),Thing 1 (05-26-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> What have you e_ver_ proved, @jet57?


he's proved, beyond a shadow of a doubt, he's an idiot...

sooooo, there's THAT... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kodiak (05-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-25-2018),Thing 1 (05-26-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Liberal self delusion.


Even liberals need love.

I mean ... No really!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Liberals just want to be loved. That's what they want in life, is social approval. If you look at the Democratic party, it's the world's largest collection of Misfits. And generally speaking, one of the characteristics of Misfits is they don't get a whole lot of social approval. So they seek it out. Usually it's a teenage thing, that's one reason why a lot of teenagers turn to drugs, because they can't get approval any other way. And I'm guessing that's one reason why a lot of kids turn to the Democrats, because they can't get approval any other way.

----------

Rutabaga (05-25-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Even liberals need love.
> 
> I mean ... No really! 
> 
> Liberals just want to be loved. That's what they want in life, is social approval. If you look at the Democratic party, it's the world's largest collection of Misfits. And generally speaking, one of the characteristics of Misfits is they don't get a whole lot of social approval. So they seek it out. Usually it's a teenage thing, that's one reason why a lot of teenagers turn to drugs, because they can't get approval any other way. And I'm guessing that's one reason why a lot of kids turn to the Democrats, because they can't get approval any other way.


In order to be loved, they must be lovable.  They are disgusting, not lovable, not even slightly tolerable.  Hateful is the word for liberals

----------


## Oldnormal

I find it hard to believe that Jack Minzey wrote this. Rest in peace Jack.

----------

